# Me es imposible eliminar el voltaje offset de un amplicador 741



## tirzo

como elimino el voltaje de offset de un amplificador, lo que pasa esque tengo un voltaje en la entrada de un fototransistor y al ampolificarla tengo mucho voltaje de ofset.
o algun diseño en la cual el voltaje de la salida del fototransistor al aplificarla quiero tener una salida buena

se los agradecere


----------



## Miguel Cool

La mas simple respuesta es, buscateun op-amp con bajo voltaje de offset, el LT1012 es uno de ellos.
SI utilizas el LM741 o TL081 ambos tienen entradas llamadas offset null para eliminar el voltaje de offset.
La mas dificil es adicionar una malla para reducir el voltajje de offset lo cual es algo laborioso.

Suerte


----------



## Shirov

Dependiendo de la aplicación, puedes utilizar un amplificador de instrumentación, el cual provee mayor ganancia y tiene como eliminar el offset, als referencias comerciales son: INA101, INA125, entre otras.


----------



## Aristides

Si lo que necesitas es eliminar el des balance DC, que te produce la polarización del fototransistor, podés lograrlo alimentando la otra entrada del  amplificador, con el punto medio de un pote y los otros extremos entre el (+) y (-) de la fuente.

Al final del experimento #2, de este libro tenés el circuito, en este caso para una foto célula:

http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/books/edu/ICSpanish.pdf


----------



## Geo

SI usas un operacional con ajuste "offset null", aliméntalo con una fuente bipolar, conecta las entradas a tierra (0), luego mide el voltaje en la salida, debiera ser 0. Si no lo es allí tienes el valor de desajuste. Para corregirlo, conecta los extremos de un potenciómetro en las pines de ajuste offset null, y el pin central del potenciómetro a la alimentación negativa. Ahora ajusta el potenciómetro hasta que a la salida tengas 0 volts, con eso habrás corregido el desajuste.

Suerte,
JJ (Geo).


----------



## yukardo

Saludos

Amigos estoy trabajando con  un amplificador operacional y no obtengo los resultados deseados y me dijeron que le eliminara el voltaje de offset. Mi pregunta es como hago para eliminar el voltaje de offset. Gracias de antemano por su atensión.


----------



## thevenin

Tienes que buscar la hoja de especificaciones del operacional, si es un 741 tienes que conectarle un potenciómetro de 10k entre las patillas 1 y 8  (Offet Null), si es otro que no tiene compatibilidad de patillaje con este (muchos sí la tienen), pues lo dicho, mirar la hoja de especificaciones. Busca debajo mismo en el buscador de hojas de datos de este foro.


----------



## todoesverso

Hace una cosa, puentea la V+ y la V- a masa y medi la salida, esa tension es tu Offset, luego lo que tendria que hacer es elevar (si el offset es positivo) la V- y si es negaivo, elevas la V+. Saludos


----------



## yukardo

Saludos

Estoy realizando un circuito y a la salida obtengo la señal con un offset. Me gustaria saber como puedo eliminar ese offset. Gracias por su ayuda de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo

Si tuvieramos el circuito, Tal vez podriamos opinar,

Si no te interesa la componente continua: Capacitor


----------



## yukardo

Buena la verdad es que el circuito consta de varias etapas:

La primera es una etapa de ECG usando INA111
la segunda es un acoplador de impedancia usando INA111
la tercera un filtro pasabajo de 20KHZ que tiene 4 operacionales.
y la cuarta y ultima es un amplificador de instrumentacion que amplifica la señal final.

El problema es que antes de llegar a la ultima etapa la señal tiene un offset la cual al pasar por la cuarta etapa que la ganancia es de 100 o 1000, el offset me produce que el amplificador se sature, produciendo asi una lectura erronea.

De alli que deba eliminar ese offset antes de que sea amplificado por ultima vez.


----------



## tesorex

Lei varios manuales para poder eleminar el voltaje offset, y no lo consigo,  este es el procedimiento que realizo, alimento con +7 y -7 volts simetrio el 741, aterro los pines 2 y 3 (entrada inversora y no inversora)y mido el voltaje del pin 6 (output) con referencia a tierra, ok tengo un voltaje offset, pero cuando conecto un potenciometro10k (en la hoja de datos especifica usar uno de estos) pata A en el pin 1 (offset null), pata C pin 5 (offset null) y pata B (del medio) a V-, se me es muy dificil eliminar el VoltajeOffset ya que de repende cambia losvalores de la tension de salida.... trato de llevar a 0 el voltaje offset y derepente cambia de valor a uno mas alto. que estoy haciendo mal? o asi deberia ser...?


----------



## Manonline

Si estas utilizando un potenciometro o preset normal, ese es el problema...

proba con un preset multivueltas de esos azulcitos...


----------



## Fogonazo

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> Si estas utilizando un potenciometro o preset normal, ese es el problema...
> 
> proba con un preset multivueltas de esos azulcitos...




No parece, pero juro que es azulcito


----------



## Manonline

y no parece, pero juro que es un preset...


----------



## Manonline

esto es un preset multivueltas...
lo que vos publicaste Fogonazo es un potenciometro.

salu2,
mano.


----------



## tesorex

que es un preset multivueltas y como hago el conexionado? es como un potenciometro, bueno tambien me han dicho que hay circuitos eliminadores de offset, conocen alguno?


----------



## Manonline

Sobre circuitos eliminadores de offset no sabria decirte nada, porque recien estoy empezando a estudiar los operacionales, pero los presets multivueltas son como los que mostre yo un post arriba (Los azulcitos). Tienen 3 patas y funciona exactamente igual que un potenciometro... solo que es mas pequeño y su ajuste se hace mediante un tornillo.

salu2,
mano.


----------



## tesorex

osea q funciona al igual q un potenciometro....,entonces cual es la diferencia?... al ser multivueltas no tiene fin?


----------



## Eduardo

No pibe... lo unico que no tiene fin es la desgracia.
Con un multivueltas tenes mas sensibilidad de ajuste , ademas de mas estabilidad y menos ruido al moverlo porque la pista y el cursor son de mejor calidad.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Pero al fin y al cabo es un potenciómetro, por lo que el ofset no se irá, pon un condensador a la salida y problema eliminado. Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123

Con un potenciometro/trimmer normal debe irte, si no algo pasa con el 741, yo lo hice como el datasheet y funciono correctamente.

Asegurate que las  entradas esten a masa con una resistencia de elevado(1M) valor, no sea culpa de la pequeña corriente que drena la entrada y se integre en el condensador.


Evidentemente comprueba que este bien la resistencia variable, normalmente cuando se estropean suelen ser en los extremos, miralo con el tester.


----------



## tesorex

gracias por su ayuda!
mañana mismo comprare un preset multivueltas, y lo probare espero que me vaya bien!, de todas formas (juan carlos), como iria conectado el capacitor a Vout y tierra?


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

No, en serie con la salida, si te fijas en la entrada y salida de cualquier previo y en la entrada de la etapa de potencia (si se alimenta con tensión asimétrica también a la salida del altavoz) SIEMPRE hay un condensador en serie, para eliminar el offset ( c.c.) y permitir el paso de la c.a. de audio.Saludos.


----------



## jimmyjames

Me encuentro con el mismo problema que el autor del hilo en su momento. Tengo un UA741 con offset de -3.30 o así. He conectado un potenciómetro a los pines de corrección de offset del A.O. y el tercer pin al correspondiente voltaje. Pero por mucho que giro la rueda del potenciómetro no me da nunca una salida igual a 0. Estoy usando un montaje inversor y estoy alimentando la entrada con 0 voltios. He probado a buscar un potenciómetro multivuelta pero nadie los tiene por aquí e incluso no saben lo que es


----------



## ericklarva

Jimmyjames, la alimentación de tu operacional es simétrica?
De plano nunca he usado el "ajuste" del offset del 741, hasta donde se sirve para un ....
Para saber si tu operacional funciona bien, configúralo como buffer seguidor de tensión o Amplificador inversor de ganancia unitaria. Se configura conectando la salida a la entrada(-) y la entrada (+) la conectas a tierra, es posible que tengas un  pequeño offset de unos milivots, pero de volts jamás, eso significa que tu operacional está dañado mejor cómprate otro o trabaja con un LM358.
Por cierto con el preset multivueltas es posible que se conozca como TRIMMER, aunque el término se utiliza para los capacitores variables, pero puedes probar. Te envío está página para darte una idea
http://www.viewcom.force9.co.uk/data/trimpot1.htm
Suerte
Saludos


----------



## jimmyjames

Creo que ya sé donde está el problema   

He soldado el circuito en una placa de pruebas y he puesto las soldaduras directamente sobre el 741 sin poner un zócalo previamente. Seguramente haya quemado el amplificador ¿verdad?  ops:


----------



## ericklarva

Si te refieres por sobrecalentamiento, es un poco raro pero puede suceder. No está demás hacer la prueba, pon un zócalo y monta de nuevo otro 741.
Saludos


----------



## jimmyjames

He vuelto a montarlo y sigue fallando :S

Este es el circuito. Algo está mal seguro. ¿Qué pruebas puedo ir haciendo sobre todos los elementos para descubrir qué falla?


----------



## ericklarva

Ok, bueno para empezar debemos probar que no exista problemas en la entrada como ruidos o "componentes parásitos" en la tarjeta. Conéctalo de esta forma, R1 = R2 = 1K Ohm. Conecta el extremo de la resistencia R1 a GND. Checa igual que el PIN3 este realmente conectado a GND.
Ahora con estas conexiones checa el voltaje en el PIN6 que debe ser de 0V o cercano a el. Igual hay que considerar que existe un límite mínimo de alimentación en el operacional que ronda alrededor de los 5V, por lo que la fuente debe ser al menos +-5V. Hazlo y me comentas.
Saludos


----------



## jimmyjames

El voltaje sorprendentemente es de -3.90. Me lleva pasando esto con varios 741 distintos cada cual tratado con más cuidado que el anterior así que no debe ser problema del 741. Menudo comedero de cabeza.. por cierto uso pilas de 9 voltios para la alimentación


----------



## ericklarva

Jajajaj, no pues si está de pensar el problema, solo confirmo...Implementaste la configuración que te comenté? de la unión de las pilas tomas para GND?
Tal cual está el diseño que pusiste no debe dar problemas...


----------



## ericklarva

Tendrás como tomarle una foto al circuito? Estoy disponible cerca de 30min mas....ya estoy por retirarme del trabajo. En México son las 15:28 del 20 Nov. Si no se logra algo yo mañana estoy disponible desde las 9:00.


----------



## jimmyjames

No te preocupes, seguiré investigando. Sólo una cosa más, ¿qué amplificador operacional me aconsejas por si desecho el 741? a ser posible que sea del mismo tamaño, precio bajo y con alimentación simétrica (más que nada para no tener que desmontar mucho). Muchas gracias


----------



## ericklarva

Bueno, depende igual de la aplicación. Uno bueno es el TL071 que es un operacional con mosfets. Igual existe otro bueno que incluso puede trabajar con fuentes simples como el LM358.
Pero si se me hace muy extraño ese voltaje tan elevado...Trata igual de montarlo en otra zona de la tarjeta de pruebas, a veces volver a hacer el circuito ayuda a encontrar el error.
Suerte


----------



## jimmyjames

He probado con el tl071 y tengo unos resultados algo mejores pero todavía con un offset elevado (en torno a 1.50 voltios). He leído la hoja del fabricante del tl071 y en un montaje similar al mío pero de otra ganancia, coloca un condensador y una resitencia de carga, en paralelo, a la salida del amplificador. ¿Qué ventaja aportaría esto a mi circuito?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Para tratar de acortar el sufrimiento:

1) Estas usando una configuración inversora alimentada con fuente de doble polaridad.
2) Eliminá todos los componentes de ajuste de offset (desconectá o quitá del circuito todo el trimpot).
3) Verificá que tenes cerca de 0v a la salida cuando tenés a masa la entrada de señal (en tu caso, masa es la union del + y - de ambas baterías de 9V). Debes tener unos pocos milivolts. Si no se da esto...TENES UN PROBLEMA EN ALGUNA PARTE DEL CIRCUITO.
4) Si tenes unos pocos milivolts a la salida...todo OK. Apagá la fuente y conecta el trimpot de ajuste del offset (el que sacaste antes). Verificá que la conexion sea correcta y acorde a lo que dice la hoja de datos. Prendé la fuente.
5) Medí la tensión de salida. Probablemente debe ser diferente del valor anterior, pero no muy grande...a lo sumo 100 milivolts o por ahí, todo depende del ajuste inicial del trimpot.
6) Midiendo la tensión de salida, ajustá el trimpot lentamente para uno u otro lado hasta llegar a 0 volts.
7) Listo....offset ajustado.
8) Acordarse de ser metódico para ejecutar estas tareas y no revolear tiros al aire.

Saludos!


----------



## ericklarva

Hola de nuevo Jimmyjames, es claro que el problema lo tienes en el circuito que estás armando. De verdad sugiero que lo armes de nuevo en otra área de la tarjeta que usas o en otra tarjeta. Hay algo que me llamó la atención en tu circuito y es que tienes una toma de la conexión del PIN2 del Operacional, la tienes conectado a algo? las señales solo deben provenir a través de la resistencia R1. Insisto en que sería de mucha ayuda el que puedas postear una foto de las conexiones de tu circuito.
Saludos


----------



## ericklarva

Trata de implementar este circuito y comentas que resultado obtuviste


----------



## jimmyjames

Hola amigos, he llevado la placa a una tienda de eléctronica que son amigos de mis padres para que me limpien el soldaje y lo revisen. Puede que sea cosa de las soldaduras así que vamos a ver si con un nuevo montaje hecho por alguien que no está tan saturado como yo sale bien. El circuito en principio está correcto, lo he comprobado una y otra vez, y cuando cortocircuito la entrada la salida da un voltaje superior a 1 ó 2 voltios, así que obviamente algo falla. Ya les contaré en cuanto me devuelvan la placa como dios manda


----------



## jimmyjames

Bueno, he probado el circuito montado profesionalmente y sigue dando el mismo resultado que tenía yo. Da como un voltio y medio menos de lo que debería y no encuentro el porqué. Pero bueno, corrigiendo esa circunstancia por software en la aplicación que estoy usando me funciona sin problemas. No entiendo porqué me sale eso, pero puedo trabajar con ello. Eso sí con el temor de que en cualquier momento cambien las medidas.


----------



## Eduardo

Jimmyjames:  Podes poner un esquema del circuito que estas usando?  (el unico que pusiste esta incompleto)


----------



## jimmyjames

Pues es exactamente como el que puso Ericklarva, punto por punto. Salvo que R2 es 81 Ks y R1 son 33 ohmios


----------



## asherar

La hoja de datos da ejemplos. 
Eso no significa que los valores de R deban ser esos mismos en todos los circuitos. 
Como idea general, una cosa que saqué en conclusión de mis reniegues con el offset de los 
operacionales, es que las corrientes dentro del integrado deben ser más o menos conmensurables (comparables). 
Esto significa que si en la realimentación se usan R del orden de 10k, en el circuito de offset también. 
Ejemplo de valores típicos: 
LM308   => R > 10k
LM741   => R < 10k
La palabra final la tiene la experiencia => probar diferentes valores y diferentes Op-Amps.

PD: También hay libros para aprender a diseñar. 
Y no dudo que en internet se pueda encontrar un buen tutorial. 
De todos modos el 741 me parece algo obsoleto.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
He visto que eso ocurre cuando el amp-op está polarizado con una sola fuente de alimentación.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## asherar

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> He visto que eso ocurre cuando el amp-op está polarizado con *una sola* fuente de alimentación.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Sorry, ... eso no me dice mucho.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
No sé como es tu circuito, te han sugerido muchas cosas, lo quiero decir es que te fijes en la fuente de alimentación.

Chao.
elaficioando.


----------



## Eduardo

jimmyjames dijo:
			
		

> Pues es exactamente como el que puso Ericklarva, punto por punto. Salvo que R2 es 81 Ks y R1 son 33 ohmios


Y el offset con que lo pensas corregir? Con la mente? Rezando?


----------



## asherar

Ahora leo que National considera obsoleto al LM308 también !
http://www.national.com/opf/LM/LM308.html

Ver también: 
http://www.national.com/analog/amplificadorfiers/selection_guide


----------



## jimmyjames

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Y el offset con que lo pensas corregir? Con la mente? Rezando?



Ya he perdido tanto tiempo con el dichoso offset que trabajaré con él. Como la salida del amplificador va a una tarjeta de adquisición de datos del ordenador, elimino el offset por software y listo. El circuito está bien montado. Que por el hecho de poner una resistencia de valor X como R2 y otra de valor Y como R1 provoque internamente en el amplificador un offset elevado no me voy a comer más la cabeza, lo acepto y punto


----------



## Eduardo

jimmyjames dijo:
			
		

> Ya he perdido tanto tiempo con el dichoso offset que trabajaré con él. Como la salida del amplificador va a una tarjeta de adquisición de datos del ordenador, elimino el offset por software y listo.
> El circuito está bien montado. Que por el hecho de poner una resistencia de valor X como R2 y otra de valor Y como R1 provoque internamente en el amplificador un offset elevado no me voy a comer más la cabeza, lo acepto y punto


El circuito estara bien montado pero es una verdadera bosta.
Estas haciendo una etapa de ganancia 81k/33=2454 (bastante alta) sin siquiera compensar la caida por corriente en entrada ni correccion de offset. 
Si hasta ahora de dedicaste a probar valores de resistencias en lugar de tomarte la molestia de mirar el datasheet del 741 es logico que eso no haya funcionado ni a palos.

El esquema clasico de correccion de offset es asi: 
http://www.play-hookey.com/analog/experiments/balance_offset.html
La resistencia que esta en la entrada positiva es igual al paralelo de Rin y Rf y el preset de 10k)


Aunque si pensas trabajar con esa ganancia (~2500) tira el 741 y conseguite uno con Low-Drift (Baja-Deriva) porque el offset te varia con la temperatura.


----------



## jimmyjames

El 741 ya lo tiré al fuego. Estoy usando ahora un TL071 que me va mejor de lo que iba el otro. Este offset al menos se lleva, el otro el offset mejor ni nombrarlo


----------



## ericklarva

De verdad tu caso es extraordinario, increíble, fuera de lo común jajaja. Para ser honestos es muy extraño lo que te sucede, hace como 2 años cuando aún estaba en la carrera de Ing en electrónica hicimos un proyecto para nuestra "Residencia" que era una tarjeta de adquisición de datos, contaba con 4 líneas de entrada analógica y un TL084. Antes de esto las pruebas las realizábamos con los 741 y jamas tuvimos problemas con el Offset.
Ahora, nosotros teníamos el nivel de referencia a 2.5V ya que el PIC no tolera voltajes negativos y por ende la salida del operacional no llevaba capacitor.
Estás en la misma circunstancia?
Si es así sería bueno puedas postear una foto o diagrama final de tu circuito para ver que más se puede hacer.
Saludos


----------



## jimmyjames

Tengo el montaje en el laboratorio, la próxima vez que vaya le haré unas fotos a ver si se despeja el expediente X


----------



## ericklarva

Jajaja así es colega jimmyjames (Fox Mulder), jajaja solo te falta tu Dana Scully ( sorry pero yo no me animo).
Saludos.


----------



## asherar

Realmente me parece que no está en el espíritu del foro hacer misterio sobre este tipo de cosas. Mucho menos aprovechar las dudas o errores ajenos para hacer leña del árbol caído. 
A ver si aprovechamos esta oportunidad para aprender un poco todos los que no sabemos "ayudados" por los que sí saben. 

Primero nos podemos sacar algunas dudas acerca de los *amplificador operacionales* consultando 
la Wiki.

Luego podemos ver la siguiente:
Tabla de Parámetros (Referencia)
Ganancia x Ancho de banda (Gain Bandwidth) . . . . . . . . . . . 1 MHz
Nro de Canales (Channels) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1 
Tipo de entrada salida (Input Output Type) . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Not Rail to Rail
Tasa de excursión (Slew Rate) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  0.5 Volts/usec
Tensión mínima de la Fuente (Supply Min)  . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  10 Volt
Tensión máxima de la Fuente (Supply Max) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 36, 44 Volt
Tensión máxima de Offset (Offset Voltage max, 25C). . . . . . . 6,5 mV
Corriente drenada por canal (Supply Current Per Channel) . . 1.7 mA
(?) PowerWise Rating 2 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1700 uA/MHz

Definición:
*Tensión de Offset*: Es la diferencia de tensión que debe aplicarse mediante resistencias iguales, entre las 
entradas de un operacional, para que su salida tome el valor cero. 

Circuito para corección del offset (Referencia)







Análisis
De la tabla surge que el offset máximo esperado es de: 

VOffset = 6.5 mV. 

Según la definición esta tensión se mide en la entrada del operacional. Por lo tanto en el caso de 
nuestro amigo, con una ganancia de lazo:

G = - R2/R1 = - 81000/33 = - 2454 

es de esperar en el peor de los casos (offset=máximo), una tensión de salida de:

Vs = G x VOffset = - 15.9 V. 

A menos que se esté alimentando con una fuente de +/- 16V, normalmente decimos que se va a la m!  
En términos técnicos decimos que "satura". 

Para tener en la salida un valor del orden de 1 mV, se requiere entonces una corrección que reduzca 
el valor neto de offset a menos de: 

1 mV / G

En este ejemplo (dejando de lado el signo): 

VOffset (ya corregida) < 1 mV/ 2454 = 0.4 uV

La tensión aplicada con el preset de 10 k de la figura será del orden de los 6,5 mV con signo contrario a la generada internamente por el integrado. 
El operacional TL081 tiene una tensión de offset de 3 mV a 10 mV. 
En la hoja de datos se aclara que esto es con 50 Ohm en la salida. 
Apenas la mitad del 741. 
En la referencia del 741 no se dan valores para la tasa de deriva del offset del 741. 
Para el TL081 la deriva termica del offset es típicamete de 10 microVolt por cada grado Centígrado. 
Debido a la deriva del offset, usando el operacional TL081, la V de salida variará en 24,54 mV por cada ºC.  

A ver dónde me equivoqué ?


----------



## ericklarva

Es correcto lo que expones mi querido Alejandro Sherar, pero lamentablemente ni uno de los dos está con jimmyjames para poder visualizar que es lo que realmente tiene armado y en que posiblemente esté fallando. Sabemos que un offset superior a 1V es anormal y como jimmyjames comenta que con cualquier integrado sucede el mismo fenómeno, se puede deducir que el problema está en el circuito.
Así como el colega META me comentó hace poco "para los novatos no es tan sencillo entender lo que nosotros damos por hecho" tenemos que ser un poco más específicos y no entrar tanto en situaciones de cálculos, hojas de datos y cuestiones similares.
Considero que es mejor esperar hasta que el "problema" se solucione y luego entonces entrar en detalles como lo que bien explicaste.
Saludos


----------



## asherar

Comprendo (y gracias por lo de "querido"). Solo quise exponer la información en forma didáctica.  

Además intento compensar por comentarios urticantes de otros, que tampoco sirven para aclarar nada. 
Me parece muy bajo pedirle detalles del circuito a alguien para luego relajarlo de mala manera cuando 
queda expuesto lo que hizo mal. Creo que a quienes exhiben esa actitud se los llama "troll". 
El resultado es que quienes consultan van a dar cada vez menos datos. 

A veces, leyendo los posts, da la impresión que la gente se pone a conectar cosas al tun tun, 
sin mirar las hojas de datos. 
Más de una vez debe ser por que se encaran los problemas de manera informaciónrmal. 
Otras, por inexperiencia y porque no se ha tenido una buena guía en la etapa de estudiante. 
Quizás no se sepa por dónde empezar, o que la información que se dispone está en inglés, 
y eso hace que para algunos resulte inaccesible. 

PD: Un profe (medio chanta) que tuve decía: 
" cualquiera explica lo que sabe, ... la gracia está en explicar lo que uno *no* sabe! "


----------



## ericklarva

Jajaja, excelente comentario de tu profe...muy aplicable en un buen de casos
Si tienes razón suele suceder, en alguna ocasión me tocó estar de maestro y se lo que es darte de "tumbos contra la pared" cuando por mas que intentas explicarle a alguien como resolver un problema, casi casi quieren que tu se los resuelvas.
Espero que lo que comentas respecto a ser "bajo el pedir detalles del circuito a alguien para luego relajarlo de mala manera cuando queda expuesto lo que hizo mal" no sea por algún comentario mio.
Considero que si cometemos un error es de sabios aprender de el. En varias ocasiones he estado en este estado y nunca me he avergonzado de decir "no lo se".
Muchos, incluidos un servidor, tenemos la costumbre de experimentar sin antes investigar un poco, creo que pensamos que es una manera "rápida" de hacer las cosas. y ya luego terminamos en un foro como este pidiendo auxilio jejejeje.
La principal ventaja de un foro así es la gran diversidad de ideas, costumbres, métodos, técnicas y otros que enriquecen a cada miembro que se da la oportunidad de aprender.
Te mando un cordial saludo mi "querido"...amigo Alejandro Sherar.
Espero no ofender a alguien con lo escrito.
Saludos


----------



## asherar

ericklarva dijo:
			
		

> ...
> Te mando un cordial saludo mi "querido"... amigo Alejandro Sherar.
> Espero no ofender a alguien con lo escrito.
> Saludos



Je, je! Gracias. 
No, no fue por vos que lo dije. 
Saludos igualmente.


----------



## Eduardo

ericklarva dijo:
			
		

> ...Espero que lo que comentas respecto a ser "bajo el pedir detalles del circuito a alguien para luego relajarlo de mala manera cuando queda expuesto lo que hizo mal" no sea por algún comentario mio.


Quedate tranquilo que no es por vos sino por mi.  Alejandro es esquivo a utilizar todas las letras del alfabeto para decir las cosas y por eso recurre a comentarios generales con sutileza de rinoceronte.


----------



## ericklarva

Jajaja, comprendido mi "estimado"(ya le cambié para que luego no se mal interprete) Eduardo.
Gracias, igual te envío un cordial Saludo.


----------



## asherar

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> ...
> Alejandro es esquivo a utilizar todas las letras del alfabeto para decir las cosas y por eso recurre a comentarios generales con *sutileza de rinoceronte*.





			
				_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> ...
> El circuito estara bien montado *pero es una verdadera bosta*...
> Si hasta ahora de dedicaste a probar valores de resistencias en lugar de tomarte la molestia de mirar el datasheet del 741 *es logico que eso no haya funcionado ni a palos*....


----------



## Eduardo

Mensaje a las 4:10am       Eso no te dejaba dormir?


----------



## asherar

Yo *vivo* de noche. Hay más silencio y ahora en verano está más fresquito.  

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/152084/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/152288/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/152398/


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Alejandro y Eduardo, será que pueden participar sin estar confrontándose?

Gracias.


----------



## asherar

Andres Cuenca dijo:
			
		

> Alejandro y Eduardo, será que pueden participar sin estar confrontándose?
> 
> Gracias.



No  te equivoques. Yo no confronto. 
El punto 2.10 de las normas del foro propicia el "lengueje cortés, respetuoso y gentil", y yo he abogado por el cumplimiento de esa regla sin hacerle cargo puntualmente *a nadie*. Incluso he respondido cordialmente al último de los mensajes. 

No entiendo para qué existen reglas en el foro, si después se empareja al que las defiende y al que *admite* haberlas transgredido ? 

Correspondería que la sigamos vía MP, pero tu mensaje abierto me obligaba a contestar de igual forma.


----------



## laprast

Hola muy wenas.
Necesito vuestra ayuda. Vereis. Tengo un operacional que es el L272D. Necesito saber como se le puede ajustar la tension de offset. Normalmente los ops tienen unas patas que conectando un potenciometro se arregla el problema, pero éste no los tiene.
¿Alguien me puede ayuadar?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

En este documento hay varias forma de corregir el offset aunque el op-amp no tenga conexiones dedicadas a ello.
Saludos!


----------



## laprast

Hola ezevalla,
Acabo de montar el circuito y no me ha hecho ningun efecto.
El caso es que tengo ese operacional en modo seguidor-emisor y en la entrada (+) tego un condensador. Entonces cuando ese condensador esta descargado, se supone que la salida del op tiene que dar 0V. Pues no. Me da 130mV y seguramente será porque ese condensador por muy descargado que esté, siempre tendra cierta tension, que amplificada por el op me dara esos 130mV, los cuales quiero eliminar.
¿Algun consejo o idea para seguir investigando?
Gracias por la ayuda ezevalla.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Podes subir el esquema que estas usando, junto con la correccion de offset que has implementado? Así puedo saber que estas haciendo...

Saludos!


----------



## laprast

A ver esos cerebros que seguro que lo averiguais . Aqui esta el esquema. Los pines del op no coinciden con la realidad (el multisim no tenia el L272), pero están bien conectados en mi circuito.





Gracias y saludos


----------



## gabrielle

creo que tendrias que poner un pequeño filtrito

       ----------    capacitor                   ----------------
       |circuito|--------||-------------o    | cuarta etapa|
       ----------                      |             -----------------
                                         /
                                         \  resistencia
                                         /
                                         \ 
                                         |
                                       ---- tierra
                                       ////


----------



## asrhael2

Buenas tardes caballeros, este es mi 1er post, así que priméramente los saludo y agradezco que al menos hayan leído mi publicación   

Como amante de la electrónica, decidí realizar un útil termostáto para un proyecto que tengo en mente (máquina de yogurt). Por cosas de tiempo, opté por este modelo que encontré en la web http://www.craig.copperleife.com/tech/thermo/ y que está muy bien documentado.

Utilicé el *Multisim* v10 para crear el esquemático y luego lo exporté a *Ultiboard* v10 para la creación del PCB (utilicé 2ble capa para minimizar el circuito).

Ahora monté todos los componentes, pero resulta que el amp. operac. *lm741* no entrega voltaje nulo por el _pin6_, aun cuando el _pin+(3)_ tiene un menor voltaje que el _pin-(2)_ (3.95V y 6.00V respectivamente. Cuando invierto la situación; siendo mayor el voltaje del _pin+(3)_, el pin6 si entrega el voltaje de la fuente (en este caso 12v).

Utilizando mi multitester, y desconectando el pin6 del zocalo (para medir directamente el voltaje) logré medir 1.89V a la salida del *lm741*.

Es por este motivo (supongo) que mi termostato siempre esta en "ON", ya que el transistor que uso como switch (2n4403) siempre tiene corriente en su base, lo cual hace que siempre esté conmutando.

Adjunto el esquemático y el diagrama del PCB que realicé. El componente DPDT es un swich doble polo doble puerta que permite cambiar de modo "calentador" a "enfriador", solamente invierte los voltajes que llegan al _pin+(3)_ y_ pin-(2)_ del operacional (usado como comparador).

Cabe destacar además. que probé cambiando 3 veces el *lm741* y en todos tengo el mismo voltaje de salida=1.89V.

Espero esta gran comunidad pueda tenderme una manito, que si bien no soy un master en electrónica, me apasiona desarrollar este tipo de proyectos.

Gracias.


----------



## thevenin

Creo que en el esquema aplicas V+ a la patilla 1, y es a la 7. Revisa eso.

La patilla 1 y la 5 sirve para anular la tensión de offset, que es precisamente lo que te pasa.

En cualquier AMPOP ideal la tensión de offset a la salida es cero, pero en la práctica siempre presenta  algún valor.


La Voffset pasa porque internamente el amplificador operacional no es perfectamente simétrico; ten en cuenta que un AO amplifica miles de veces, y cualquier diferencia mínima en la entrada se verá en la salida.

Aquí tienes un ejemplo de como anular esa tensión: en la página 68 tienes el circuito típico, y la 69 otro alternativo.

http://books.google.es/books?id=bgo...sICqCQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=1&ct=result


----------



## asrhael2

Gracias thevenin por su cooperación.

Revisé el pin por el cual alimento al lm741, y coincide con los que usted me indica que deben ser (pin7 y pin4).

Le agradezco la información del Offset, en mi caso tendría que adaptarla puesto que los pin: 1,5 y 8 del zocalo las corté, para evitar más perforaciones en la placa.

Ahora desconecté la patita de la base del transistor que uso como Switch (para ver si se corta la salida "relé" que tengo) y con intenté forzar que le llegara 0V a la base del PNP, lamentablemente medí el voltaje de la base y aun existe voltaje, lo que se contradice con la teoría del switch pnp.

Pienso que podría haber un error en la configuración del switch con el transistor pnp.

Muchas gracias de todos modos..seguiré atento al foro!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

En tu configuración con PNP, el mismo se activa si la salida del A.O. vale 0 (o mejor...por debajo de Vcc). Así que si la salida del 741 tiene que ir a 0 para tu configuración de entradas, entonces no tenes que usar un PNP sino un NPN, para que corte en esas condiciones.

Saludos!


----------



## thevenin

Claro, la R4 no tiene que estar ahí, la Vbase le está llegando a través de esa resistencia.

Como conmutador es solo R3 más la carga (el relé).

Tendrías que saber la V+ y la V- del AO.

El transistor conducirá cuando le llegue una Vbase negativa.

Tienes que:
1. Saber la corriente del relé, que es la circulará por el colector.
2. Asumir una Beta, asumamos una beta mín para saturar el transistor, asumamos 40

Entonces ib=Ic/B=> Ic/40

Y ahora calculas R3 como (Vout+0.7)/ib

Mira este artículo para que te hagas una idea:
http://www.unicrom.com/tut_ejemplo_transistor_como_switch.asp

Ten presente que yo he asumido una beta mínima de 40 porque son típicas, pero tú tienes que
buscarla en el datasheet de ese transistor.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

thevenin dijo:
			
		

> Claro, la R4 no tiene que estar ahí, la Vbase le está llegando a través de esa resistencia.
> Como conmutador es solo R3 más la carga (el relé).



No es así.

Tal como está, la presencia de R4 es totalmente necesaria, por que si no la colocas, nunca vas a poder llevar el transistor al corte. La salida del 741 *NO PUEDE LLEGAR a Vcc por la estructura interna del chip*, y si no llegas a Vcc el PNP no pasa al corte. Poniendo R4 te asegurás de que cuando el A.O. sature hacia Vcc, la resistencia lleva la base al potencial de emisor y el transistor pasa al corte.

Si pusiera un NPN, igual tendría que llevar R4 hacia masa, por que la salida del A.O. tampoco llega a masa cuando satura hacia -Vcc (masa en este caso) y ya lo habrán visto del informe del P.O. que dice que tiene 1.89V y no cero.

El problema que tiene (creo) es que tiene invertida la lógica de accionamiento del relay por haber usado un PNP en lugar de un NPN.

Saludos!


----------



## asrhael2

Gracias a todos ustedes por sus prontas respuestas.

thevenin, efectivamente chequié para una determinada corriente de salida (para accionar el futuro relé) el valor que debe tener R3 (del esquemático en multisim,R4 del esquemático del sitio de Craig`s).

ezavalla, concuerdo que la presencia de R4 (segun esquemático multisim) es necesaria, aunque me asaltan algunas dudas respecto al uso de un NPN en vez de un PNP.

Esto debido a que le envié un mail al autor (Craig`s) y me respondió que "mucha" gente le envió mails para indicarle que el termostato funcionaba de pelos (ok  ).

Así mismo, en el mismo sitio encontré el siguiente esquemático http://www.craig.copperleife.com/tech/thermo/ilija_lm741_sch.png donde se aprecia la misma configuración que en este caso, osea el PNP conectado de la misma forma que en mi esquemático.

Realmente me confunde este termostató que armé, puesto que cuando recién lo ensamblé, conecté el voltímetro a la "salida relé" para cuantificar y el termostato lograba "cortar" la corriente pero de manera errática (los pots no ajustaban bien). Además percaté que el transistor que usé inicialmente (PNP, 2n2905 TO39) se calentó excesivamente al usar el voltímetro.

Luego de varias pruebas más, siempre estuvo frío.

Es por esto que opté por cambiar el transistor por otro PNP nuevo (ahora el 2n4403 que conmuta y entrega más corriente que el anterior).

Mi interrogante es si es estrictamente un problema que el pin6 no tenga cero volts (sinó que 1.89v).

Bueno, gracias..seguiré atento al foro!

saludos


----------



## asrhael2

ezavalla, ahora comprendo lo que mencionaste arriba, de usar el NPN para conmutar, debido a que yo estaba esperando un voltaje en la base del transistor de cero volts.

Hace no mucho que estoy estudiando los transistores, por tanto estaba algo confundido respecto a la conmutación para el caso de los NPN y los PNP.

Según estudié, para los NPN requiero un voltaje de entrada de cero volts en la base. Pero el caso de los PNP no los logro comprender (al parecer la base "entrega" voltaje, pero no se en que caso conmuta o no conmuta).

Espero puedas ayudarme con esa parte teórica (para estar menos cojo que antes  ) saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

asrhael2 dijo:
			
		

> Según estudié, para los NPN requiero un voltaje de entrada de cero volts en la base. Pero el caso de los PNP no los logro comprender (al parecer la base "entrega" voltaje, pero no se en que caso conmuta o no conmuta).



Es facil. Solo tenes que rotar 180 grados el esquema y suponer que el transistor es NPN, que Vcc es masa y que masa es Vcc. Así el transistor NPN virtual se va a bloquear cuando tenga la base a "masa", pero en este caso es Vcc por que el transistor en PNP y lo mismo para entrar en conducción, solo que para el lado de Vcc.

Dudo que me explique adecuadamente pero no se me ocurre otra forma facil sin entrar en matemáticas y física de estado sólido.

Cualquier duda..preguntá, por que lo que puse arriba es medio inentendible.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

A ver si me sale de otra manera lo de los transistores, EZ.

Un NPN conduce electricidad desde el Colector hacia el Emisor, y sólo en ese sentido (dejemos la base afuera para lo básico). Obviamente el colector tiene que ser más positivo que el emisor.
Cuando la Base se pone más positiva que el Emisor, el transistor empieza a conducir para subir el voltaje del Emisor hasta el nivel del de la Base.
"Chupa" corriente desde el Colector, y la "escupe" por el Emisor.

En un transistor ideal es así, en uno real cambian un poco lo números.
Ejemplo: C está conectado a 15V, E a 0V y en la B hay 0V, el transistor no conduce. Si el voltaje de B sube hasta (digamos) 5V, el transistor conducirá corriente hasta que el E tenga 5V (eso dependerá de las resistencias que tenga conectadas). Supongamos que hay una resistencia de 1KΩ entre el E y tierra. Si tiene que haber 5V en el E, entonces esa es la caída que tiene que haber en la R después. Según Ohm (V=I*R) eso se logra con 5mA, y esa será la corriente que circulará por el transistor (y la resistencia después, claro)


El PNP hace al revés. "Chupa" corriente por el Emisor y la "escupe" por el Colector.
Ahora conduce cuando la Base tiene un voltaje más negativo que el Emisor, y conduce tanta corriente como sea necesaria para bajar el voltaje del Emisor hasta el de la Base.

Otra vez, transistor ideal.
Ejemplo: Una resistencia de 1KΩ con una punta a +10V y E conectado a la otra, B a 5V y C a 0V. De nuevo, el transistor va a queres tener 5V en el E, con lo que hace circular corriente hasta lograr que esos 10V que tiene (sin corriente) se transformadorrmen en 5V (o sea, que caigan 5V en la resistencia de 1KΩ). De nuevo, 5mA alcanzan para que caiga ese voltaje y todo quede como debe.

Como dato, la flechita del emisor te indica la dirección en que circula la corriente. En los NPN sale por el Emisor, así que entra por el Colector. En los PNP entra por el Emisor, así que sale por el Colector.

Sin entrar en detalles demasiado grandes (hay varios que ya ni me acuerdo...) funcionan así.
En el mundo real el equilibrio lo alcanzan cuando el Emisor llega a unos 0,7V del voltaje de la Base; y recíprocamente, mientras la Base no llegue a 0,7V del Emisor (en más o en menos, según el tipo de transistor), el transistor no empieza a conducir.
Los 0,7V son una convención. Usualmente el valor varía un poco de modelo en modelo, pero se mantiene por ahí. 

No sé si fui más claro que EZavalla... pero yo me entendí... y a EZ también... Espero no ser el único.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> No sé si fui más claro que EZavalla... pero yo me entendí... y a EZ también... Espero no ser el único.



JUA! Sip...está bastante mas claro.
Que bueno que me entendiste!....yo todavía lo estoy pensando!

Saludos!


----------



## asrhael2

Muchas gracias estimados, especialmente a San_Cacho y ezavalla por sus explicaciones.

Entendí el funcionamiento del transistor para efectos de conmutación (switch), del post de ezavalla deduzco entonces que el circuito que generé está mal diseñado (osea, que el transistor está mal colocado en referencia a lo que el lm741 genera en el pin6).

Entonces..¿esto explicaría porque siempre está conmutando este termostato?. Lamentablemente las simulaciones en el Multisim no andan muy bien (a mi por lo menos  ), así que tendré que pensar una manera de reutilizar mi PCB doble cara (hecho "artesanalmente" con 2 placas simples  ).

Muchas gracias sinceramente, procederé a invertir la parte "switching" del circuito (puede que tarde algo...:O).


----------



## thevenin

Veamos, 

Evazalla tiene razón en cuanto a lo de R4, ya que como el dice el AO no llegará nunca a VCC y por lo tanto no cortará correctamente.

Pero el resto del circuito sí está bien diseñado.

Adjunto una imagen y simulación para Proteus que lo explica:



Es una NTC, por lo tanto, si la temperatura Aumenta Vi+ disminuye por debajo del VREF, por lo que aparece casi 0 Voltios a la salida, polarizando el transistor.

Tuve que utilizar un AO ideal, porque con el 741 no conseguía que la Vout del operacional bajara a 0V, ni aún intentando anular la Voffset con las páginas que di. Probablemente esto es lo que esté pasando en la simulación de Asrhael2.

Pero la configuración del circuito sí que funciona.

En la simulación, si la bajan, pueden poner una temperatura a la NTC con botón derecho inferior a 30º y no conducirá el motor, cuando es superior, digamos 50º salta el motor.

No he puesto la R de histéresis del comparador, ni las ajustables para simplificar.


----------



## thevenin

Me estoy guiando por este esquema

http://www.craig.copperleife.com/tech/thermo/741thermo.gif, que está más claro que el post original.

Los 1.89 Voltios a la salida del original creo que son no deseados, de ahí que preguntarla el título original del post: "LM741 no entrega voltaje nulo"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La verdad es que ni verifiqué la operación del A.O. por que con ese conmutador DPDT que lleva, no me queda claro que cosa va conectada donde.
Además yo no simulo con el Multisim ni con el Proteus por que no me resultan muy confiables para este tipo de circuitos. Yo uso el Simetrix, pero es mucho trabajo replicar un esquema que para empezar no tengo claro.
Por otra parte, el planteo original no hablaba de simulación, sino de lo que pasaba en la plaqueta que había diseñado, así que supuse que eran resultados reales y no de simulación.

Yo digo: *que tal si ponemos todo en claro sobre simulaciones, circuitos reales y la conexión del DPDT antes de seguir divagando en suposiciones?* Si estamos de acuerdo en esto, podemos empezar de nuevo a ver de que se trata.

Saludos!


----------



## thevenin

Sí claro, las medidas las hizo en la placa.

La forma de empezar es sencilla, yo empezaría a montar en protoboard del final hacia el principio.

1. Primero montaría transistor PNP+relé+resistencias polarización.

2. Aplicaría 0 voltios en la base verificar como conmuta el transistor.

3. Si conmuta solo tengo que conseguir la parte del operacional, que cuando V+ baje de por debajo de VREF la salida del VO sea 0, que es lo que perseguimos. Simularía la NTC con una simple variable.

Para ajustar la VO del AO lo haría tal y como  está mi primera entrada, página 68 0 69 del enlace que doy.

4. Cuando funcione, sustituyo esta resistencia variable temporalpor la NTC y ajusto la VREF y la histéresis se ajusta para que el circuito no esté continuamente conectando y desconectando cuando esté cerca del límite de VREF.

5. A continuación haría de nuevo la PCB y montándolo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si consideramos que el esquema que está acá: http://www.craig.copperleife.com/tech/thermo/ilija_lm741_sch.png es lo mismo que quiso hacer asrhael2 en su primer post (que insisto en que no entiendo como diablos conecta las entradas el DPDT) y descontamos los errores que hay en esa página de referencia y pasamos por alto algunas cosas que no me gustan del esquema, podemos decir:

1- Si ajustamos R4 y R8 para tener el relay *desactivado* (Vpin2 < Vpin3), y el termistor es un NTC entonces *el relay se va a activar cuando la temperatura disminuya* (cuando Vpin2 > Vpin3).

2- Si ajustamos R4 y R8 para tener el relay *activado* (Vpin2 > Vpin3), y el termistor es un NTC entonces *el relay se va a desactivar cuando la temperatura aumente* (cuando Vpin2 < Vpin3).

Van a tener que extender este comportamiento al circuito de asrhael2 para ver si hace lo que pretende que haga (y por milésima vez, no lo hago yo por que no entiendo como conecta el DPDT las entradas).

Una cosa recomendable y que había olvidado mencionar es que hay que conectar un diodo (tipo 1N4148) a la salida del 741 (ahora hay que mirar el esquema de asrhael2) con el catodo hacia el 741 y el ánodo hacia R3. Todo esto suponiendo que mantenemos el esquema original.

Saludos!


----------



## thevenin

Yo propongo partir de 0, y olvidar esquemas anteriores porque nos estamos haciendo un lio. En el último que has pasado utiliza un NPN porque la NTC se conecta a V-, y el razonamiento es inverso a mi penúltima entrada.

Lo del DPDT no hay quien lo entienda.

¿Qué tal si partimos de esta base y luego le vamos añadiendo del DPDT, ajustables, etc?



He colocado el zéner (de 2.4) voltios para restar la Voffset no deseada, y la R5 para polarizar este a 0V que hace que que el transistor conduzca.


Adjunto simulación de la imagen anterior.

Esta simulación funciona perfectamente tal y como está. La NTC está configurada a 33º. Como esta tarda unos segundos en calentarse (en la misma simulación) podemos ver que cuando transcurrido unos segundos de darle al play el motor comienza a conducir.


Lo del diodo 1n4148 que tú dices no termino de entenderlo. Si no lo conectamos la R5 de mi esquema a masa, no hay corriente (el transistor no ha conducido) y si no hay corriente en VBE sigue habiendo la V del AO: 

Caida del diodo si no hay corriente: (Vdiodo=I*R=> V=0*R=0)

VAomp-0=VAomp.

A ver si puedes aclararme ese punto.

Saludos.


----------



## thevenin

Ahh, ya entendí lo del DPDT



> Adjunto el esquemático y el diagrama del PCB que realicé. El componente DPDT es un swich doble polo doble puerta que permite cambiar de modo "calentador" a "enfriador", solamente invierte los voltajes que llegan al pin+(3) y pin-(2) del operacional (usado como comparador).



Tan simple como eso. Las patillas 2 y 5 son los comunes, 

- En la posición superior la 2 conecta con la 1 y la 5 con la 6
- En la posición inferior   la 2 conecta con la 3 y la 5 con la 4.

Vamos, que invierte las entradas del AO.


----------



## asrhael2

Gracias por su desinteresada cooperacion muchachos , thevenin: efectivamente el DPDT tiene como comunes los pines centrales y conmuta para los extremos (es del tipo ON-ON con perilla).

Estimado thevenin, según su último esquemático entonces la colocación del PNP estaría correcta, osea las correcciones implementadas por usted estarían apuntando a eliminar ese voltaje indeseado mediante aquel zener cierto?.

¿Lo anterior quiere decir que no es necesario "afinar" ese voltaje de salida mediante los pines que regulan el offset?.

Además me interesaría acotar, que el diodo 1n4148 es necesario para el manejo de elementos tipo relé o motores, para evitar daño en el PNP (según variada documentación), por ende pienso que faltaría ese diodio que está en el esquemático que adjunté.

Atento a sus comentarios!


----------



## thevenin

asrhael2 dijo:
			
		

> Estimado thevenin, según su último esquemático entonces la colocación del PNP estaría correcta, osea las correcciones implementadas por usted estarían apuntando a eliminar ese voltaje indeseado mediante aquel zener cierto?.



Eso es, le restamos 2.4 voltios a 1.89 lo cual da 0 (negativo no puede dar porque no tenemos -Vcc), sino 0V.



> ¿Lo anterior quiere decir que no es necesario "afinar" ese voltaje de salida mediante los pines que regulan el offset?.



Efectivamente, quizás también así funcione, pero claro, entonces tendríamos que ajustar la R por cada IC, ya que cada uno dará un offset diferente. En resumen, no hace falta afinar ese voltajes. Pines 1 y 5 pueden dejarse al aire.



> Además me interesaría acotar, que el diodo 1n4148 es necesario para el manejo de elementos tipo relé o motores, para evitar daño en el PNP (según variada documentación), por ende pienso que faltaría ese diodio que está en el esquemático que adjunté.



El diodo que está en paralelo con la bobina del relé sí, tiene esa función,  yo puse por un 1N4007, pero quizás un 1n4148 valga mejor.

Lo que no entiendo porque usas un DPDT para usarlo como enfriado o calentador. O es uno u otro ¿no?, no entiendo muy bien que quieres hacer ahí.


----------



## asrhael2

La aplicación directa de este circuito irá a un "calentador", para mantener a 42 ºC un determinado fluido. No obstante, no descarté reutilizar este circuito en otra aplicación distinta, o tener un modelo "general" para luego implementarlo en otras aplicaciones.

Aunque si lo pienso bien, esta acción la podría hacer un relé que tena los contactos normalmente abierto y cerrados, y jugar con dichas conexiones.

Lo del diodo lo comentaba porque en el último esquemático que adjuntó no se apreciaba, sinó que aparecía solo la medición de voltaje entre esos 2 terminales. El diodo figura en su penúltimo esquemático..aunque pienso que realmente ud lo quería poner en ambos 

Pienso que lo mejor es que lo monte en un ProtoBoard, para asegurarme que efectivamente el circuito está conmutando bien, y luego hacer el PCB.

Saludos!


----------



## thevenin

Vale, entonces, tal y como tienes un circuito original, el primero de todos, pon el DPDT en configuración tal que la NTC vaya al V-, y la VREF al V+.

Tu vas a calentar el líquido con elemento calefactor - conectado al relé-  (por ejemplo con una resistencia sumergida y estanca en agua, y tu líquido al baño maría).

Si la temperatura pasa los 42º entonces el calefactor (la resistencia calefactora) para.

Analicemos:
1. Aumentar Temperatura, disminuye la V de la NTC que está conectada a V-, cuando esta disminuya por debajo de VREF que está conectada al V+ aparece un nivel de tensión positivo en Vout del Ao y el transtisor deja de conducir y el calefactor se para.

Entonces el líquido se comienza a enfriar cuando esté por debajo de 42 vuelve a calentar. Con lo que vas a estar activando y desactivando.

2. Añade el diodo zéner y la r que está en mi circuito al tuyo, ya que el mío está simplificado, y no tiene la r de histéresis ni las ajustables, era solo para comprobar el principio de funcionamiento. 

La histéresis es para que el voltaje de activación no sea el mismo que el de desactivación, o sea, que pare el calefactor a un voltaje, y se ponga en marcha en otra, si no va estar continuamente activando y desactivando.


Móntalo en protoboard y ve comentando resultados.

Saludos.


----------



## thevenin

Cuando lo montes y funcione podrías poner un rectificador en la alimentación para proteger de la alimentación al revés, un diodo led+resistencia como piloto de que el circuito funciona, y un neón en paralelo con el calefactor para verificar cuando entra en marcha este.


----------



## asrhael2

Muuuchas gracias muchachos, en especial a thevenin por sus esquemáticos.

Haré lo que me mencionas, lo montaré en un proto y luego chequearé que tal, le agregaré los pots de control de temperatura y el de histeresis.

Para el caso de los 5V que llegan al Vref, esos 5V debería reemplazarlos por los pots conectados a la fuente original de 12v cierto?.

Sinceramente estoy muy agradecido de esta comunidad, fue mi 1er post y realmente me hicieron sentir "como en casa" jaja 

saludos


----------



## thevenin

asrhael2 dijo:
			
		

> Para el caso de los 5V que llegan al Vref, esos 5V debería reemplazarlos por los pots conectados a la fuente original de 12v cierto?



Exacto, la batería era solo por simplificar.

Suerte.


----------



## asrhael2

Buenas tardes compañeros.

Les comento que realicé los cambios indicados por el amigo thevenin, vale decir, agregé el Zener (no vendían de 2.3v así que quería comprar uno de 2.7v el *1N5223B*, pero el me acabo de dar cuenta que me entregaron el *1N5230B* de 4.7v :[ ).

Como no pude conseguirme el protoboard (es de mi amigo), usé los restos de PCB que tenía para hacer otra plaquita, agregando el mencionado Zener y la resistencia de 220Ohms (nuevamente el circuito lo realicé en 2ble capa de cobre para reducir tamaño y evitar Jumpers).

Así mismo, agregué el *Diodo 1N4148* de protección en la conexión que iría al Relé, y el transistor PNP lo mantuve como *2n4403* ya que tengo haaartos de esos (compré varios en caso de falla).

El circuito lo alimenté con una fuente Switching de una printer Hp que tengo tirada por ahí..esa fuente entrega 15.4 V medidos con Multitester (la fuente dice 15V).

La* NTC* (la reemplacé momentáneamente por una resistencia de 20K para mantener estable y variar los pots) está conectada al PIN2 (v-) del AO, esto gracias al DPDT.

Realicé varias mediciones y generé la siguiente tabla

Lamentablemente el conector que iría al Relé sigue emanando siempre (en todos los test) el voltaje de la fuente (15.4v).

Realemente desconozco lo que sucede, intenté simularlo nuevamente en multisim pero al parecer no es bueno con simulaciones de transistores y AO (simulé el Switch con el transistor solamente y una fuente externa y no conmutaba bien en la simulación).

Espero puedan seguir apoyándome en este proyecto 

Gracias amigos por su ayuda!


----------



## asrhael2

Buenas tardes, puesto que con *Multisim v10* no pude realizar la simulación, transferí el Esquemático al software *Proteus*.

Mi impresión es que este software (he probado solo el modulo IRIS) es excelente, es intuitivo y a pesar de tener muchas similitudes con Multisim, es más flexible en su uso.

Recreé el circuito que adjuntó Thevenin, y creé otro modificado que incluía los pots para ajustes e hysteresis.

A ambos adjunté un Relé pero sin motor, ya que en la simulación logro apreciar cuando se activa el relé, y además coloqué un medidor DC.

Recreé las mismas condiciones para ambas simulaciones (ejecutadas simultaneamente), pero mi gran sorpresa es que la que NO lleva los pots, logra cortar el Relé; mientras que la que SI lleva los pots, no logra cortarlo.

¿a que se deberá esto?, ¿será a la configuración del AO con y sin los pots conectados?, ¿porque sucede siendo que las mediciones de voltaje en los nodos de interés son prácticamente iguales para ambos casos?..

Estaré atento a sus comentarios, gracias!


----------



## thevenin

Te envío uno porque los tuyos no lo puedo ver dado que tu versión de Proteus es más moderna que la mía.

La NTC está al V- para que haga de calefefactor.

Observarás que al ponerlo funciona el motor, y cuando pasa la tensión de referencia se para, que es lo que queríamos.

Tiene la R de histéresis.

Por lo pronto simúlalo así, y partamos de esa base.

El Potenciómetro de 20k de tu PDF lo veo innecesario, para ajustarlo es mejor poner un potenciómetro multivuelta de 1k algo así.

Consiguete una protoboard, que son baratillas, te vas a volver loco montando y desmontando. Si no pudieras ve montando el circuito por partes en la placa y probándolo poco a poco.

El voltaje del diodo zéner no tiene porque repercutir en principio.

Ya me cuentas.

Saludos.

P.D: Cuando tengas este modificado a tu gusto, hazle una captura de imagen la envías.


----------



## asrhael2

Buenos dias thevenin:

Estuve analizando la version que me enviaste, así mismo la anterior que habías enviado. Efectivamente la que envias funciona de maravillas, logra conmutar de manera efectiva al relé.

Ayer por la tarde había relizado varias modificaciones a mi "proyecto" actual (denominado *SCHEM_v3*) y conseguí que conmutara bien en la simulación con Proteus (ahora se llama *SCHEM_v4*).

La diferencia radicaba en la posición de la colocación de los pots, vale decir, tanto en tu esquema como en el *SCHEM_v3*, el (o los) pots van ubicados en la rama opuesta a la de la *NTC*.

Desconozco porque para tu configuración funciona bien así, aunque si elevo el voltaje de entrada simulando tu esquema (a los 15.4 de mi nueva fuente) ya no conmuta.

La modificacion que relicé fue esa, cambiar la posición de los pots, colocándolos en serie con la *NTC*. De este modo logro conmutar bien. Adicionalmente retiré el *Zener* y la resistencia de 220ohms, ya que sin estos en la simulación andaba bien (los valores de voltajes en los nodos era invariante).

Tal como dices, me conseguiré el proto para chequear, aunque estas simulaciones de Proteus me maravillaron (desconozco si serán "ajustadas" a la realidad).

La sonda *NTC* que opté por usar es la de 30K, ya que es la que había comprado tiempo atrás (y estoy en plan "verde" de reciclado  jaja). Lo mismo pasa con el pot de 5k y de 20k que son reciclados .

PD: Subí la versión 7.4 del proteus a un servidor directo, si gustas puedes pinchar acá para descargarlo.


----------



## thevenin

asrhael2 dijo:
			
		

> Desconozco porque para tu configuración funciona bien así, aunque si elevo el voltaje de entrada simulando tu esquema (a los 15.4 de mi nueva fuente) ya no conmuta.



Claro, al elevar la tensión de la fuente, cambia la relación del divisor de tensión por la NTC. Dicho de otra forma tendrías que cambiarle la temperatura a esta para que cayera cerca de la tensión de ref. Date cuenta que yo le puse 33º (antes de saber lo de 42º que te hacen falta a ti). 

En la práctica deberías saber que tensión tienes en el punto V+ cuando la temperatura es 42º, y en base a eso regular las ajustables.

Todo esto me refiero al schema_v3.png.

Es decir:
1. Botón derecho sobre la NTC, cambia la temperatura a 42º.
2. Observa la tensión en V+
3. Consigue una tensión un poco por encima con el divisor conectado a V- a la tensión que te de con el punto 1.
4. Al calentarse (al transcurrir unos segundos) la V+ decrecerá por debajo de Vref y el operacional cambiará de nivel y el 
transistor conmutará parando la resistencia calefactora.



> PD: Subí la versión 7.4 del proteus a un servidor directo, si gustas puedes pinchar acá para descargarlo.



Gracias, un truquillo de Isis: los voltímetros puedes ponerl el + arriba y el + abajo o viceversa pulsandolos y espejándolos con las flechas azules abajo a la izquierda, donde están las de rotar.

Otro atajo muy últil es CTRL+E para acceder a la edición del componente.


----------



## asrhael2

Gracias por tu respuesta..aparentemente el Link del programa se calló..otra cosa estimado, lo anterior implicaría que el schema_v4 estaría mal diseñado? o podría servir como variante de un termostato?

gracias..chequearé los voltajes que me indicaste.


----------



## thevenin

Schema_V4, veamos:

Si aumenta Tº disminuye la R de la NTC por lo que disminuye el voltaje de V+, cuando este cruce por debajo de Vref conectada a V- la salidla conmuta a negativo polarizando el transisor haciendo que conduzca el relé (ventilador, ya que lo usas como termostato).

Bien, eso sí está correcto.

Ahora:

Los divisores resistivos tienen que ser simétricos. Observa como en el punto de unión R3-R6 hay casi 7.49 Voltios, ya que hay dos resistencias iguales que diviven Vcc a la mitad, ya que el operacional apenas consume corriente (uA).

Pues tú en el otro lado tienes que guardar la misma simetría. Si las resistencias no guardan esa simetría es posible que en la NTC, no subir por encima por ejemplo de 6V, por lo tanto nunca va a conmutar.

Yo en el schema_v4 haría:

R6->la sustituyo por un potenciómetro multivuelta de 10k para conseguir precision, si no una ajustable normal. R3 se queda igual.

Los tres potenciómetros que tienes en serie con la NTC no hacen sino complicar el circuito tanto físicamente como a la hora de ajustar. Simplemente sustitúyelos con una R cercana a los 30 k (para guardar simetría con la rama del divisor que va a V-).

Vas a tener que buscar este valor, ya que dependerá de las características
de tu NTC real. Prueba con 27 K, ya que los 30K de la NTC son a temperatura ambiente (25º), si la Tº aumenta, el valor de la NTC disminuye, etc.

Otra cosa: había una razón para no dejar al aire ninguna pata de los potenciómetros, es mejor unir un extremo y el medio, y utilizar estos y el otro extremo libre, tal y como verás siempre en cualquier esquema. No me acuerdo la razón, en digital sería por el ruido, en analógico además del ruido había otra razón.

Más: el LED me imagino que se te habrá escapado, porque lo has conectado directo a Vcc.
Tendrías que ponerle una R en serie de,  pongamos para iluminarlo con 15mA:

VLed=aprox 2.1V

(15-2.1)/15ma=866Ohmios=820 Ohmios. Puedes redondear a 1k si no tienes de 820.

Luego habría que ver el offset a la salida del VO, si no habría que ponerle el diodo como estaba al principio.


----------



## asrhael2

De verdad muchas gracias thevenin. Agradezco tu paciencia y colaboración. Modificaré la versión 4 como dices, para mantener esa simetria. Además, ya que desconozco los coeficientes de la NTC (no estan por ninguna parte) haré datos experimentales para conocer la verdadera resistencia a los 42ºc.

Lo de los pots siempre lo había visto con todas las patitas conectadas, pero voy a buscar eso que me dices..para evitar problemas relacionados con malas conexiones.

Sinceramente, gracias..ahora le hecharé pa adelante! estaré publicando fotos y cosillas..hasta que quede perfecto.


----------



## matielectron

Cómo se conecta un capacitor en un 741 para eliminar el offset? si tengo la señal de la salida montada sobre una continua de 1 volt. no creo que eso sea offset, cómo la elimino? capacitor entre salida y masa?


----------



## RaFFa

El condensador iría conectado en serie con la salida del operacional de tal manera que quedaria bloqueando esa componente continua.

Un saludo


----------



## joserangel

que tal, una pregunta. existe alguna formula para calcular la resitencia adecuada para eliminar la I offset? sin necesiudad de usar un potenciometro o preset?


----------



## joserangel

ericklarva dijo:


> Es correcto lo que expones mi querido Alejandro Sherar, pero lamentablemente ni uno de los dos está con jimmyjames para poder visualizar que es lo que realmente tiene armado y en que posiblemente esté fallando. Sabemos que un offset superior a 1V es anormal y como jimmyjames comenta que con cualquier integrado sucede el mismo fenómeno, se puede deducir que el problema está en el circuito.
> Así como el colega META me comentó hace poco "para los novatos no es tan sencillo entender lo que nosotros damos por hecho" tenemos que ser un poco más específicos y no entrar tanto en situaciones de cálculos, hojas de datos y cuestiones similares.
> Considero que es mejor esperar hasta que el "problema" se solucione y luego entonces entrar en detalles como lo que bien explicaste.
> Saludos


 

Pana que mas, el voltaje offset, sin ninguna señal de entrada debe ser cero pero no es asi, el voltaje ese que sale, es en alterna o continua?


----------



## antiworldx

El offset null del 741 es sumamente preciso, con cualquier potenciometro debe andar. Los offset son muy bajos, hablamos de milivolts, nada que ande cercano a un volt. Si es asi, entonces el circuito esta mal, o el 741 no sirve.
Debe de hacerse el ajuste muy facil, y ademas, muchas veces es despreciable el offset.


----------



## X1un1Mundo1Mejor1wii

jimmyjames dijo:


> He probado con el tl071 y tengo unos resultados algo mejores pero todavía con un offset elevado (en torno a 1.50 voltios). He leído la hoja del fabricante del tl071 y en un montaje similar al mío pero de otra ganancia, coloca un condensador y una resitencia de carga, en paralelo, a la salida del amplificador. ¿Qué ventaja aportaría esto a mi circuito?



Yo pienso que lo que esta pasando en tu circuito es que estas usando una configuracion no inversora con alta ganancia... lo que ocasiona que a 0 voltios ( GND) el offset de salida se multiplique x tu ganancia del operacional R2/R1   82000/33   i te salga todo ese voltage >.< .... lo digo xq ya es un tema antiguo pero tal vez otros tengan alguna duda similar :/ 


en otras palabras VO = Vi * ganancia 
Tu ganancia es de alrededor de 2484 ....

tu vi es GND = 0 voltios .... seria 0 * 2484 = 0 V . . tu vo deberia ser 0 voltios  Idealmente

Pero recuerda esto tu salida en un momento inicial debido al offeset este x ejemplo a 25 mV , entonces calculo x divisor de tension el voltage que cae sobre R1 de 33 ohms... seria 25mv*R1/(R1+R2)  en R1 de 33 ohm cae un valor de 10.056 uV  osea el voltage en la Entrada Inversora es 10.056 uV  y en tu entrada no inversora es 0 voltios

ahora recuerda la ganancia de lazo abierto, si en la entrada NO inversora tenes 0 voltios i en la Iversora 10.056 .... el voltage de salida será negativo, y multiplicado por la ganancia de lazo abierto osea masomenos asi.........   (10.056 uV* 200 000 )*(-1) 

Vo que tendrías en la salida sería aprox -2.011 Voltios .... bueno eso creo ^^!! saludos ;D!!



jimmyjames dijo:


> Me encuentro con el mismo problema que el autor del hilo en su momento. Tengo un UA741 con offset de -3.30 o así. He conectado un potenciómetro a los pines de corrección de offset del A.O. y el tercer pin al correspondiente voltaje. Pero por mucho que giro la rueda del potenciómetro no me da nunca una salida igual a 0. Estoy usando un montaje inversor y estoy alimentando la entrada con 0 voltios. He probado a buscar un potenciómetro multivuelta pero nadie los tiene por aquí e incluso no saben lo que es



es negativo creo debido a lo que explique anteriormente, x cierto quizas el nuevo C.I tenga menos Offest x eso tu Vo disminuyo tmb.... suerte a varios que tengan dudas sobre estas ^^! este post es muy antiguo.... los que postearon antes ya deben ser unos CAPOS!!!
Saludos soy nuevo comentando u.u 

*.*


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Solo un detalle: ojo con los simuladores. En el Multisim al menos los pines de offset *no* son funcionales.


----------



## antiworldx

Ni en el spice-ordad...


----------



## jjpl2001

Solo un detallito... OIDO LOS 741 y cualquier cosa que empiece por LM!!!! me quedo con los texas. como mi hicieron sufrir en la tesis de grado y a la final simplemente cambie para un TL074 y todo marcho de mil maravillas!


----------



## antiworldx

Opino, exactamente lo mismo... Son solo para aprender, aprender sobre opamps y aprender que los LM dejan mucho que desear.


----------



## aquileslor

Miren
En verdad que se dicen muchas macanas.
Yo uso el 741 perfectamente y en ciertas partes de los circuitos es el mejor. Eso si, no le pidan ganancias extraordinarias, a lo sumo 100.
Y en el punto central del pote de ajuste entre patas 1 y 5 le pongo una resistencia de 2,2 K a 10 K según la ganancia establecida para hacer mas suave el desplazamiento.
Y no confundan al que pregunta recomendando los Tl 074 u 84 porque son amplificadores múltiples y no tienen ajuste del offset y ni siquiera son parecidos al 741 ( venerable ampli).
Saludos a todos.


----------



## antiworldx

Y que tal cuando los operas a 80 khz?? O cuando los trabajas en un circuito PWM??? Si te da una onda triangular con la misma amplitud que la entrada... YA ES GANANCIA!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Naaaaa....no hay que dar por el pito mas de lo que el pito vale...
El 741 es un AO con un diseño apenas mas joven que yo , y se comporta como tal.
Si se aplica lo que dice el datasheet van a poder ver cuales son sus limitaciones y decidir si pueden usarse o nó.
Al que dijo que en el trabajo final no le sirvió y que le anduvo OK con los TL074 le digo: HUBIERAS ESTUDIADO EL DATASHEET ANTES DE USARLO! :enfadado: :enfadado:

Acá les subo un datasheet de ST fechado en el 2001, pero es el que tengo a mano. Léanlo y verifiquen el GPB, el Slew-Rate, el overshoot y el rise time (hay mas, pero con eso alcanza para hacerse una imagen de su repuesta en frecuencia) y luego díganme si puedo usarlo para un PWM a 80kHz...

Psssss....muchachos....psssssssssss....

PD: También les paso el datasheet del TL074 para que hagan la comparacion tete-a-tete.


----------



## antiworldx

Gracias maestro EZ!!! Tu comentario llego en un momento muy oportuno...

Que el Datasheet te acompañe!!!


----------



## jjpl2001

> HUBIERAS ESTUDIADO EL DATASHEET ANTES DE USARLO


  es cierto, pero primero me di cuenta que en terminos generales el TL0xx es mejor que los LMs y lo otro es que estaba en una posicion ewn la que tenia que confiar en el esquema que me habian dado ya que era estaba basado en un trabajo de otros futuros colegas en el cual arrojaban datos y demás, así que primero tuve que pasar por un proceso de asimilación y darme cuanta que no deberia confiarme tanto, y de que los datasheets no ofrecen toda la informacion que uno requiere, ya que por ejemplo los datos de los datasheets de los amplis muchas veces se basan en teoria de diseño mas que en mediciones de laboratorio y al parecer TI se ha dado cuenta de ello y ademas de publicar simplemente los datos tambien publican datos como error o estadisticos, posibles problemas con ciertas configuraciones y de como sus propios ingenieros an logrado solventarlos. Incluso el diseño del mencionado trabajo esta basado en el datasheet y aun asi despues de tanto dar y dar medi cuenta que son mas las cosas para las que no sirve el 741 que para las que si sirve


----------



## antiworldx

Así es compañero, precisamente, es cuando la teoría deja de ser ideal  y se convierte en real. Todos tenemos que pasar por ese proceso.


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Yo he utilizado tanto TL como LM, y nunca tuve problemas. Ambas empresas (TI como National) me parecen extremadamente serias.
Y con respecto al 741, TI, también lo fabrica: http://focus.ti.com/docs/prod/folders/print/ua747.html
Y no creo que haya ninguna diferencia apreciable entre un LM741 de National y un UA741 de TI.


----------



## jjpl2001

el datasheet de TI dice al final



> Important Information and Disclaimer:The information provided on this page represents TI's knowledge and belief as of the date that it is
> provided. TI bases its knowledge and belief on information provided by third parties, and makes no representation or warranty as to the
> accuracy of such information. Efforts are underway to better integrate information from third parties. TI has taken and continues to take
> reasonable steps to provide representative and accurate information but may not have conducted destructive testing or chemical analysis on
> incoming materials and chemicals. TI and TI suppliers consider certain information to be proprietary, and thus CAS numbers and other limited
> information may not be available for release.
> In no event shall TI's liability arising out of such information exceed the total purchase price of the TI part(s) at issue in this document sold by TI
> to Customer on an annual basis.



Aclarando que ellos lo unico que hacen es confiar en las "mediciones" de la empresa que lo fabrica originalmente como que si se cuidaran las espaldas de algo que ya saben que le pasa a dichos chips. Lo otro es que habria que provar un ua741 de TI, nunca lo he utilizado a ver que tal.

Claro tambien aclaro que mi tesis nunca fue sobre ver cual de las empresas fabrican mejores chips, ni estoy basado en informacion certera y especifica, es la impresion que tuve despues de trabajar como con 5 modelos distintos de los LMs y 1 solito de TI el cual si me funcionó en todas las situaciones de prueva y en mi tesis


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jjpl2001 dijo:


> ...Aclarando que ellos lo unico que hacen es confiar en las "mediciones" de la empresa que lo fabrica originalmente como que si se cuidaran las espaldas de algo que ya saben que le pasa a dichos chips. Lo otro es que habria que provar un ua741 de TI, nunca lo he utilizado a ver que tal.


Naaa....no empecemos con teorías conspirativas . Ese disclaimer es estándard para limitar su responsabilidad sobre información entregada por terceros y que ellos pueden no haber verificado extensivamente. Ahí habla de ensayos destructivos y pruebas químicas, y creo que ninguno de los dos tipos de cosas influyen en un diseño/desarrollo puramente electrónico.
La mayoría de las empresas dicen que no certifican sus productos para uso en sistemas de soporte de vida, sistemas de control de vuelo o sistemas donde la falla de uno de esos componentes pueda provocar lesiones o muerte de las personas.... si de ahí vas a concluir que esos productos son un desastre por que alguna vez pueden fallar ..... hummmmmmmm


----------



## jjpl2001

> no empecemos con teorías conspirativas


 bueno mira, hagamos una cosa, quedate con tus LMs que yo me quedo con mis TI. Lo que estoy dando es una opinion basatante personal basada en mi corta experiencia con los amplis. LM de 5 modelos distinto ... 0 me funcionaron. TI de 1 modelo probado... 1 que resulto hasta mas alla de las espectativas! y ya he hecho otras pruebas, y parece que cada vez que cambio la aplicacion tengo que cambiar el LM que estoy usando o tengo que estar muuuuy pendiente de hasta el mas minimo detalle para que no se sature o meta ruido etc etc etc etc, mientras que con el TI he echo muchas otras cosas con el mismitico integrado. Creo que eso es una razon bastante plausible como para cofiar en los TI, ademas de lo que ya comente de que ellos publican informacion sobre errores y soluciones con algunos tipos de proyectos o modelos.

Para que no te enojes, ya que son economicos... le recomiendo a todo aquel que vaya a hacer algun proyecto sencillo con amplis que se compre un LM741 y un TL071 que tienen los mismos pines y prueben a ver y que se queden con el que le sirva. Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Vos estás comparando 2 cosas distintas. El equivalente de National de los TL son los LF.
Amén de eso, en cualquier diseño se trata de optimizar, sea costos, rendimiento, etc.
Vos creés que se siguen fabricando porque los guardan en la fábrica y los coleccionan?
Si respetás las hojas de datos las aplicaciones funcionan. Sobre todo con fábricas que tienen bien ganada su reputación.


----------



## jjpl2001

> en cualquier diseño se trata de optimizar, sea costos, rendimiento



claro, aunque yo no pretendo fabricar un satelite ni hacer un record guines de la torre mas grande de Amplis, solo quiero un proyecto que funcione sin tanto problemita fastidioso, y como te digo, no tengo doctorado en amplis, me quedo con el que mejor me funciona y el que menos problemas da.

Aunque voy a buscar los LF a ver que tal no estoy cerrado a buscar otras posibilidades un poco mas versatiles y flexibles que el 741.

me gustaria que alguin intentara montar este simple e inofensivo circuito





Y diganme si les da. No se imaginan la cantidad de sitios y papers cientificos que me he encontrado con exactamente el mismo esquema con 741 y LM324, seguramente estoy haciendo algo mal o comprando algo de una marca o modelo que no es, porque a mi... no me anda el bendito esquemita, asi como muchos otros que publican con 741 y juran y perjuran que si anda.
O mas sencillo, monten un derivador con 741 que tambien me lo he encontrado en muchos libros de docencia universitaria y diganme que tal.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jjpl2001 dijo:


> me gustaria que alguin intentara montar este simple e inofensivo circuito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y diganme si les da. No se imaginan la cantidad de sitios y papers cientificos que me he encontrado con exactamente el mismo esquema con 741 y LM324, seguramente estoy haciendo algo mal o comprando algo de una marca o modelo que no es, porque a mi... no me anda el bendito esquemita, asi como muchos otros que publican con 741 y juran y perjuran que si anda.
> O mas sencillo, monten un derivador con 741 que tambien me lo he encontrado en muchos libros de docencia universitaria y diganme que tal.



Ves que volvemos a lo mismo? Falta de conocimientos...
Estás tratando de armar un conversor I-V con un AO que tiene un offset de corriente de entrada elevado por tener entradas bipolares, y además tenés sin compensar el offset entre las entradas. Seguro que con un AO de entrada FET como el TL07X te va a funcionar, por que precisamente están hechos para aplicaciones con ese tipo de requerimientos. La conclusión no es que el UA741 no sirve...la conclusión es que hay que estudiar y entender tanto los datasheets como los requerimientos de la aplicación 
En el caso del derivador sucede lo mismo, y en un integrador es peor, por que la salida se te llega a enclavar en saturación hacia Vcc+ o Vcc- dependiendo de por donde tenga el offset ese chip...
La vida no es tan simple como parece, y los datasheet tienen información importante que no siempre en las escuelas y universidades enseñan para que sirve...


----------



## jjpl2001

> Falta de conocimientos


De verdad que me quito el sombrero... me has explicado en pocas lineas lo que ni profecionales con doctorado en el area han podido explica y ni siquiera creo que lo sepan... ahora lo que si me parece extraño es que hay una cantidad enorme de gente en la internet que asegura que ese circuito funciona tal cual y como esta alli... Cada vez que alguien me necee eso los voy a mandar a este foro  yo solo pude llegar a la conclusión de que el 741 no funcionaba pero me crucificaban cada vez que se los decía y no sabia exactamente por que, solo supe que JFET daba y este no, claro, lo que me enseñaron en electrotecnia fue muuuuy básico. Gracias nuevamente, aunque me sigo quedando con los TI  jejejeje


----------



## foso

el que puede con un 741 puede con cualquiera


----------



## antiworldx

Ha que caray!!! No sabia que habia seguidores devotos del 741 y toda la secta de LM-XXXX

Hasta donde llega la desinformacion.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

​


----------



## Black Tiger1954




----------



## antiworldx

El maestro EZ!!! combatiendo contra las sectas fanatistas de la desinformacion... no era para esperar menos....


----------



## Fernando1987

Hola, estoy trabajando con un comparador y me estoy volviendo loco.
Primero utilise un TL072, conectandolo sobre un protoboard de la siguiente manera:

+ VCC = 12 voltios sacados de un regulador

- VCC = masa

entrada + = entrada variable (que la saco de un potenciometro conectado entre masa y los 12 v del  regulador) 

entrada - = referencia de +6 V (sacada de otro regulador de tension)

Salida = Al aire, no le puse nada mas que la punta del tester

Todo bien, cuando la tencion del pote subia por arriba de los 6 v, la salida saltaba a casi 12 V, expectacular. Pero cuando la entrada era menor a 6 V; la salida presentaba un offset aceptable de 1,2 voltios...

Como este operacional no tiene ningun pin para correccion de offset; opte por intentar corregirlo poniendole a - Vcc un volateje negativo (hasta ahora estaba a masa). Le puse -8 voltios de una bataria y la salida paso de 1,2 a -6 voltios. Lo "corregi" demaciado...
Entonces utilise un regulador negativo para bajar los -8 a -5... Entonces la salida paso a ser -4 voltios. Contento pense que si el pin - Vcc tuviera un voltaje negativo mas bajo (mas cercano a cero), llegaria un punto en el cual el offset fuera casi cero. El problema es que como no tengo una fuente partida regulable, deberia utilizar un regulador negativo regulable (cosa que no tengo en mi casa).

Como solucion alternativa, reemplase el operacional TL072  por un LM741 que tiene los pines de correccion de offset.
Arme el mismo circuito que al principio:

+ VCC = 12 voltios sacados de un regulador
- VCC = masa
entrada + = entrada (que la saco de un potenciometro conectado entre masa y los 12 v del      regulador) 
entrada - = referencia de +6 V (sacada de otro regulador de tension)
Salida = Al aire, no le puse nada mas que la punta del tester

Y note un offset muy alto positivo cuando la salida teorica deberia ser cero. Entonces saque -Vcc de masa y lo puse a los -8 voltios de la bateria; y el offset se hizo negativo (muy grande, como de -5 v).
Entonces me dispuse a implementar el circuito de correccion de offset indicado en el datasheet del operacional. Es decir, puse los bornes de un pote de 10 K a los pines offnull del integrado; y el punto variable del pote a - 8 voltios. El pote que use es del tipo de los celestitos que se ajustan con un destornillador.
Al variar el potenciometro, la salida no variaba absolutamente nada, es decir que el offset terrible seguia igual.
Probe variando las tensiones +Vcc y  - Vcc (logradas con diferentes reguladores), haciendolas iguales y luego moviendo el pote y nada. probe cambiando el pote por uno de 5 K de dial y tampoco.

Leyendo otros post del foro, di con uno que recomendaba probar el operacional de la siguiente manera: poniendo las entradas (inversora y no inversora) a masa, alimentando -Vcc y +Vcc y midiendo la salida. Supuestamente si el A.O anda bien, deberia dar casi cero; pero a mi me dio una tension negativa alta, y si desconectaba - Vcc y ponia el pin a masa (al igual que el punto medio del pote); la salida me daba una tension positiva cercana a + Vcc.
Pensando que el problema era del chip, lo cambie y puse nuevamente el TL072. Paso exactamente lo mismo haciendo las mismas pruebas...

Despues bastante enojado por no poder solucionar el problema, segui leyendo indicaciones del foro y arme un seguidor de tension con una entrada variable que logre con un regulador y un pote. Algo muy particular que note es que andaba bien, pero cuando pote estaba en "o ohm", la salida saltaba inesperadamente a una tension cercana a + Vcc. Obviamente si en vez de un pote, pongo la entrada a masa, obtengo el mismo resultado.

¿¿que me pasa?? ¿¿que es lo que estoy haciendo mal?? Agradeceria mucho que alguien con experiencia me guiara; o me dijiera paso a paso como hacer para corroborar que todo este andando bien. Gracias a todos, saludos colegas!



Puede que halla escrito demaciado, para el que no lo halla leido completamente , o le halla parecido complicado. Aca tengo un remsumen de todo lo que quiero saber; todo se resume a una pregunta ¿¿Porque mis operacionales tiene una salida muy diferente a cero cuando hago un seguidor de tension con la entrada puesta a masa??


----------



## Eduardo

Fernando1987 dijo:


> ...¿¿que me pasa?? ¿¿que es lo que estoy haciendo mal??


Que estás haciendo mal?  Dos cosas:
- Confundir la limitación del rango de salida propia de cualquier amplificador (VOH y VOL) con offset.
- Creer que la salida de un operacional debe llegar hasta los límites de la alimentación.

Ni la salida de *un operacional de fuente doble* (LM741,TL074) ni las entradas pueden llegar hasta +-Vcc , siempre hay 1....2V de diferencia que ni siquiera son iguales para la salida alta que para la baja. Y por supuesto dependen de la corriente de salida y el operacional elegido.

Los de *fuente simple* (tipo LM324) están diseñados de manera que sus entradas puedan trabajar hasta con 0.5V por debajo de GND y su salida llegar casi hasta GND.  Pero respecto a +Vcc pasa lo mismo que con los anteriores.

Solo los *Rail-to-Rail* se aproximan al ideal.


----------



## Fernando1987

Eduardo, muchas gracias por tu respuesta, pero de todas maneras sigo con mi duda. O sea, no pude solucionar el problema: 

Quiero que un comparador hecho con LM741, con una entrada de 2 voltios, y una referencia de 5 voltios, que esta alimentado con +- 8 voltios, me da una salida que sea cercana a cero; y no los 4 voltios que me esta dando...

O dicho de manera mas simple: quiero que un seguidor de tension, cuando pongo su entrad a masa, tenga una salida similar a cero, ¿no es eso lo que deberia pasar??

gracias; saludos



Ah! acabo de entrar en razon! como no me di cuenta antes. En el afan de construir el circuito olvide un poco el principio teorico de un comparador: cuando la entrada inversora es mayor que la no inversora; la salida sera "lo mas negativo que pueda dar el AO" o sea -Vcc menos un cierto delta v. Y cuando la entrada no inversora es mayor; la salida sera +Vcc menos cierto diferencial V debido a la altisima ganancia del operacional! De todas formas sigo con dos dudas muy importantes:

1) En un seguidor de tension, cuando conecto la entrada a cero voltios; la salida no deberia ser de un valor cercano a cero voltios (si -Vcc = 0, entonces la salida = voltaje cercano a cero). pero en mi caso, tengo la particularidad de lejos de ser "cercano a cero", la salida es cercana a + Vcc. Si hicieramos un grafico X Y siendo X la entrada del seguior y Y la salida, en mi circuito se veria algo asi
X = 5  ,    Y = 5
X = 3  ,    Y = 3
X = 1 ,     Y = 1
X = 0,      Y = 11    (Siendo 11 un poco menos que +Vcc esto ultimo me resulta rarisimo!!!)


Gracias nuevamente Eduardo, te mando un saludo!!!

2) Cuando hago un comparador con 741, alimentado entre 12 V y masa; y la salida deberia dar cercano a "masa", me da 4 voltios. ¿tan grande puede ser el delta voltaje que mencione antes?


----------



## zaiz

favor de subir diagrama.

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo

Fernando1987 dijo:


> Quiero que un comparador hecho con LM741, con una entrada de 2 voltios, y una referencia de 5 voltios, que esta alimentado con +- 8 voltios, me da una salida que sea cercana a cero; y no los 4 voltios que me esta dando...
> 
> O dicho de manera mas simple: quiero que un seguidor de tension, cuando pongo su entrad a masa, tenga una salida similar a cero, ¿no es eso lo que deberia pasar??


Es lo que debería pasar en un *seguidor de tensión*, pero a vos no te pasa porque lo que hiciste fué un *comparador*.



> Ah! acabo de entrar en razon! como no me di cuenta antes. En el afan de construir el circuito olvide un poco el principio teorico de un comparador: cuando la entrada inversora es mayor que la no inversora; la salida sera "lo mas negativo que pueda dar el AO" o sea -Vcc menos un cierto delta v. Y cuando la entrada no inversora es mayor; la salida sera +Vcc menos cierto diferencial V debido a la altisima ganancia del operacional!


100% correcto



> De todas formas sigo con dos dudas muy importantes:
> 
> 1) En un seguidor de tension, cuando conecto la entrada a cero voltios; la salida no deberia ser de un valor cercano a cero voltios


En un seguidor la salida es igual a la entrada.
Si entrada 0V salida 0V, si entrada 3V salida 3V  etc. Haaaaaaasta que la tensión de la salida o las entradas pase de cierto valor (ver datasheet) donde el pobre AO no puede hacer magia con las polarizaciones internas.



> (si -Vcc = 0, entonces la salida = voltaje cercano a cero). pero en mi caso, tengo la particularidad de lejos de ser "cercano a cero", la salida es cercana a + Vcc. Si hicieramos un grafico X Y siendo X la entrada del seguior y Y la salida, en mi circuito se veria algo asi
> .................................
> ..................................


Esto no tiene tantas vueltas.
- Si necesitás un seguidor --> pues armá un seguidor, no un comparador como hiciste.
- Si la salida del AO debe trabajar *linealmente* entre 0 y 5V , pero 0 y 5 incluidos, no cotas max/min --> pues entonces *no se puede *usar una fuente simple de 5V ni de 6V , tiene que haber un margen de tensión en ambos sentidos siempre .



> 2) Cuando hago un comparador con 741, alimentado entre 12 V y masa; y la salida deberia dar cercano a "masa", me da 4 voltios. ¿tan grande puede ser el delta voltaje que mencione antes?


4V sin carga es medio mucho, creo que el 741 anda por los 2-2.5V. Pero fijate en el datasheet y salí de dudas.


----------



## aquileslor

Probá con el CA 3140 que es rail to rail o en su defecto usá una fuente partida, por ej:
 (+8v)---Masa----(-8v).


----------



## Fernando1987

Muchas gracias a todos, especialmente a Eduardo por su paciencia y por entenderme.
Ya solucione la mayoria de mis dudas. 
Mi meta principal es hacer un circuito que incluye un comparador que active un zumbador. Para lo cual tenia (tiempo pasado ja!) el problema que aunque la salida diera un nivel bajo de tension, ese nivel bajo era suficiente para activar el zumbador.
La solucion que voy a implementar es la siguiente: Alimentar el comparador utilizando tension positiva y otra negativa. Esta ultima con la intensidad nesesaria como para que la salida sea muy similar a cero, para lo cual deberia usar un regulador variable de tension negativa.
O...la otra solucion que se me ocurrio fue, usar el comparador alimentandolo con una sola tension (positiva) y poner un disparador de smith para que en nivel bajo (1,4 volt) no haga sonar el zumbador.
Me inclino mas por la primera, ya que voy a tener que utilizar tensiones negativas para alimentar un sensor de temperatura y un amplificador.

Mas adelante, subiere un diagrama completo del circuito con sus respectivas explicaciones. Pero eso sera en otro posteo.

Saludos a todos, muchas gracias!!


----------



## Eduardo

Fernando1987 dijo:


> ...Mi meta principal es hacer un circuito que incluye un comparador que active un zumbador.
> ......
> La solucion que voy a implementar es la siguiente: Alimentar el comparador utilizando tension positiva y otra negativa. Esta ultima con la intensidad nesesaria como para que la salida sea muy similar a cero, para lo cual deberia usar un regulador variable de tension negativa.
> O...la otra solucion que se me ocurrio fue, usar el comparador alimentandolo con una sola tension (positiva) y poner un disparador de smith para que en nivel bajo (1,4 volt) no haga sonar el zumbador.
> Me inclino mas por la primera, ya que voy a tener que utilizar tensiones negativas para alimentar un sensor de temperatura y un amplificador.


:cabezon:  En lugar de hacer ese bolonki... No se te cruza por la cabeza que lo que tenés que usar es un *comparador*.  Pero un comparador, *no un operacional en modo comparador*.

Ver datasheets y ejemplos con LM311 (x1)  y/o LM339 (x4)


----------



## Fernando1987

Eduardo, no encuentro la diferencia entre el comparador 311 y un operacional en modo comparador.
Si uso el LM311 tengo que meterle si o si en una entrada la refrencia, y en la otra entrada lo que quiero que compare. Luego obtendre la salida V+   o   V- segun el resultado de la comparacion.
Si uso un operacional comun en modo comparador, tendre que ahcer lo mismo! No entiendo la diferencia ¿que es lo que me facilita el LM311??

¿Si en una pata positiva del LM311 entran 2V y en la negativa 4V, la salida no va a ser -Vcc??? O sea que debo corregirlo al igual que un operacional comun en modo comparador para que la salida sea un valor muy cercano a cero que no haga sonar el zumbador. De modo que si al LM311 lo alimento entre 6 voltios y masa, la salida VOL sera de un poco mas que 0V por las limitaciones del rango de salida que me explicaste. Lo cual no tiene nada que ver con offset.

Gracias



Los pines "balance strobe" y "balance" para que son? ¿para regular los valores VOH y VOL dentro del rango comprendido entre casi +VCC y casi  -VCC?
Lei el datasheet del 311 pero hay muchas cosas que no las entiendo, como por ej esa.

Entendi que me aportan 50 mA de salida, ¿¿Entendi bien?? si es asi, me ahorro tner que poner el transistor que le pensaba poner a la salida!

PD: Quizas no lo halla aclarado antes, no me interesa tener histeresis....


----------



## Eduardo

Fernando1987 dijo:


> Eduardo, no encuentro la diferencia entre el comparador 311 y un operacional en modo comparador.


La diferencia está en el rango de la alimentación y en las características de la salida.  Además de otras bondades útiles en un comparador general.



> Si uso el LM311 tengo que meterle si o si en una entrada la refrencia, y en la otra entrada lo que quiero que compare. Luego obtendre la salida V+   o   V- segun el resultado de la comparacion.
> Si uso un operacional comun en modo comparador, tendre que ahcer lo mismo! No entiendo la diferencia ¿que es lo que me facilita el LM311??


Que lo alimentás con los 6V que querías, usás un buzzer de 6V y lo conectás directo al LM311.  Salvo claro, que uses un buzzer que demande más de 40-50mA.


> ¿Si en una pata positiva del LM311 entran 2V y en la negativa 4V, la salida no va a ser -Vcc???


Si al circuito lo hacés mal sí.


> O sea que debo corregirlo al igual que un operacional comun en modo comparador para que la salida sea un valor muy cercano a cero que no haga sonar el zumbador. De modo que si al LM311 lo alimento entre 6 voltios y masa, la salida VOL sera de un poco mas que 0V por las limitaciones del rango de salida que me explicaste. Lo cual no tiene nada que ver con offset.


:cabezon: No tenés que hacer nada.


> Los pines "balance strobe" y "balance" para que son? ¿para regular los valores VOH y VOL dentro del rango comprendido entre casi +VCC y casi  -VCC?
> Lei el datasheet del 311 pero hay muchas cosas que no las entiendo, como por ej esa.


Entre pin5 y 6 (balance) se ajusta el offset (nada que ver con lo estuviste llamando offset), pero este ajuste sólo es necesario cuando la tolerancia en la comparación es de milivolts.
El 'strobe' es una habilitación, cuando se manda a masa la salida queda en alta impedancia.

En tu caso se dejan las dos desconectadas.




> Entendi que me aportan 50 mA de salida, ¿¿Entendi bien?? si es asi, me ahorro tner que poner el transistor que le pensaba poner a la salida!


  Estoy emocionado, creí que nunca pasaría esto. Hoy creo en Dios 



> PD: Quizas no lo halla aclarado antes, no me interesa tener histeresis....


La histéresis no pasa por si te interesa o no. Pasa por si durante la transición se produce una serie de oscilaciones debido al ruido o realimentaciones parásitas.  En algunas aplicaciones es indispensable, en otras no.



Con la ilusión que no vuelvas a insistir con lo mismo hice un par de diagramas.

Si el circuito comparador es uno solo y el buzzer de bajo consumo basta el primer circuito con LM311.
Si son varios comparadores conviene el LM339, que como la máxima corriente son 16mA puede ser conveniente agregar un transistor (2do circuito)


El segundo circuito *casi *podría usarse también con un operacional común, pero necesita un zener o un par de diodos a la salida debido a que la salida no va llegar a 6V


----------



## Fernando1987

Gracias infinitas Eduardo!!!
Me ayuda mucho todo esto!!



Otra pregunta que no tiene que ver con esto. ¿Que A.O me recomendas que sean Rail to rail, y que sean conseguibles en cap federal, Arg? Suponiendo que lo alimente entre +Vcc y tierra; cual es aprox la tension de salida minima que pueden darme?
¿Son mucho mas caros que los comunes? ¿tienen alguna desventaja a tener en cuenta?
Gracias!


----------



## Eduardo

Fernando1987 dijo:


> ¿Que A.O me recomendas que sean Rail to rail, y que sean conseguibles en cap federal, Arg?


Los rail to rail no son tan comunes como los LM741 o LM324, por lo tanto no los vas a conseguir en cualquier parte ni vas a tener muchos para elegir.
El que me viene a la mente es el MC33201...04   (OA x1,x2 y x4) y fijate en Electronica Liniers


> Suponiendo que lo alimente entre +Vcc y tierra; cual es aprox la tension de salida minima que pueden darme?


Y, si su salida son transistores bipolares la diferencia de tensión será la de un transistor saturado (0.1-0.2V).
Si su salida es mosfet, *sin carga* será 0.


> ¿Son mucho mas caros que los comunes?


Y si, forzosamente van a ser más caros que los operacionales populares (~1.5 USD) sino que van a estar como los operacionales "más mejores" (5-10USD)


> ¿tienen alguna desventaja a tener en cuenta?


Que no los conseguís a la vuelta de la esquina y son un poco más caros, aunque eso es una desventaja si los estás poniendo de puro caprichoso. Si los ponés porque su mayor excursión de salida simplifica el resto del circuito, no.


----------



## -Mooys-

Hola; estoy intentando construir mediante un comparador de voltaje (utilizo el 741) un circuito que me active un relay a la salida con las variaciones de voltaje a la entrada del comparador.

Anexo una imagen con la parte final del circuito, donde se puede ver el comparador. Todo corre perfecto en PROTEUS pero a la hora de armarlo parece que el comparador  no esta trabajando ya que las variaciones de voltaje si las logro, es decir, en la entrada negativa (2) del 741 mido 19 miliVolts y en la entrada positiva (3) mido también 19mv pero estos los vario con un potenciómetro hasta tener 5 miliVolts, con esto en proteus logro hacer cambiar el relay con la ayuda del 2n2222 y el tip31 (para el armado utilizo el tip29), pero en el armado no pasa, a que se puede deber, a que ¿el voltaje comparado es muy chico?

Lo que busco es activar un relay con la variación de voltaje que explique, tal ves haya mas opciones como usar algún LM311 o un LM393 en lugar del 741 o tal ves  haya circuitos mas simples.

Saludos y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## -Mooys-

La pregunta principal es si con ese comparador que construi puedo comparar voltajes de aproximadamente 19 miliVolts o valores pequeños como este, o sera necesario otro tipo de comparador.

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Si lo que quieres es "Comparar", ¿ Por que no emplear un comparador en lugar de un operacional ?

El 741 posee una tensión de Offset de 15mV en cambio un LM311 solo 3mV


----------



## -Mooys-

Hola, gracias por el dato, ahora el problema es que al tratar de simular el cto que muestro en la primera imagen con el LM311, el cual encontre en el foro, el proteus no corre, buscando he encontrado que por falta de librerias o algo asi. 
Tambien encontre que poniendo el LP339 funcionaria bien y si, el proteus lo corre bien, el unico problema es que me es mas facil conseguir el LM311 que este LP339 y preferiria usar el LM311 como dices Fogonazo.
Me podria funcionar el circuito de la segunda imagen que adjunto con el LM311 y los 19 miliVolts que manejo, para pasar directamente al armado y dejar la simulacion a un lado ya que no puedo simularlo, o necesitare otro cto.

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## juaneoy77

Hola a todos tengo una duda que no me deja terminar un proyecto. En la entrada de una pedalera para guitarra quiero colocar un buffer (op amp simple) para tener 2 señales y una mandarla afuera. Mi problema es que quiero ponerle un filtro a la entrada y otro en la salida del operacional pero no tengo una fuente partida, es decir lo alimento con +9 y 0v. La resistencia en paralelo del filtro RC no me afectaria al buffer? no le estaria inyectando la señal a VCC- que es el GND de la señal ???


----------



## Fogonazo

Capacitor en serie con la salida.


----------



## juaneoy77

Sin resistencia a tierra? y en la entrada? no hay corrientes de polarizacion que puedan ir por ese sentido? mi mayor problema es la entrada en realidad. gracias por la respuesta Fogonazo.


----------



## maxid

Necesito hacer una medicion sobre celdas o celulas de carga, y tengo varios ina125 para ello pero toda la estructura ya tiene un peso y exita la celda para lo cual quisiera ajustar para que quede a cero.
En amplificacores de celdas hechos con varios OPamp 1 se destina para la ganancia y otro para el cero. PEro en la documentacion del INA125 no explica como.


----------



## Chico3001

Figura 2 del datasheet:

http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/ina125.pdf

Aunque tambien explica que la mayoria de las aplicaciones no requieren ajuste de offset...


----------



## gonzalocg

Hola, estoy diseñando una fuente variable de alto poder (puede entregar 600w sin problemas), y la quiero micro controlar, por lo que he decidido agregarle un amperímetro y otros accesorios... no puedo comprar una resistencia shunt para obtener una resistencia calibrada, así que investigue y descubrí que podría usar un alambre de cobre de 14,5cm de longitud y 2,5 mm² de sección y así tener una resistencia shunt de 1mΩ simple y confiable...

  Mi problema es que usare un PIC16F873 y lo configurare para medir voltajes entre 0 y 5V, por lo que tendrá una resolución de 4,88mV por paso. El problema es que ese es un valor muy bajo, ya que con la resistencia shunt obtendré una resolución de 4,88A lo que es inservible. Así que después de unos cálculos decidí amplificar el voltaje 50 veces para obtener una resolución de 0,1A, que es buena para mi aplicación...

  Después de un poco de investigación aprendí a configurar los amplificadores operacionales para mi aplicación. Obtuve un circuito simple y barato, al simularlo no hay problemas, sin embargo el simulador toma como ideal al amplificador operacional lo cual podría traer errores en la amplificación de la señal real... lo que más me preocupa es la tención de offset del LM741 que es muy alta ya que se acerca mucho a la resolución de la resistencia shunt.

  Por lo que requiero su ayuda para prevenir el error de offset, además de otros problemas que podría tener al amplificar señales tan pequeñas...

  Gracias de antemano...


----------



## Scooter

El 741 tiene ajuste de offset


----------



## gonzalocg

pues si, relei la hoja de datos, y tienes razon... entonces, si agrego  este potenciometro como la hoja de datos indica puedo corregir el error  verdad, el procedimiento es cortocircuitar la entrada inversora con la  no inversora a 0V y girar el potenciometro hasta obtener 0V en la  salida?...

otra cosa, no pasa nada por los voltajes tan bajos que hay que  amplificar?


----------



## Scooter

No lo se, se que lo tiene pero nunca lo he ajustado.
El 741 es quizás el mas extendido pero no es el mejor, hay miles de operacionales mas precisos, con mas corriente etc, depende de lo que busques quizás te interese otro.
Lamento no poder orientarte para elegir, he usado varios pero ni recuerdo las referencias ni sus características.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Gonzalocg , lo moví aqui que es el mismo tema

Por otro lado hay amplificadores mejores con menor offset

Saludos !


.


----------



## maxid

eso lo vi pero no entiendo 2 cosas, que es el ref200, y la otra auque no diga que no hace falta en la mayoria de las aplicaciones en una bascula, la estructura aporta peso y la celda se exita.
Con lo que dice en la figura 2 corrijo esto?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Maxid , movido al mismo tema !

Saludos !

 .


----------



## maxid

Me puede alguien explicar como implementar este diagrama en la parte de las tensiones de referencia? o como hacerlo con otros componentes simples?


----------



## juliangp

Hola quería saber que pasa con las otras patas del operacional en este diseño, perdon que sea una pregunta muy tonta , pero recién empiezo en esto, saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Allí solo faltan las patas para la corrección de offset (1 y 5) que no siempre hacen falta y se pueden dejar sin conectar.


----------



## Eduardo

Pin 1, pin 5:  Offset null --> El circuito no corrije el offset --> se dejan desconectadas.

Pin 8:  NC --> Significa *sin conexión* en gringo. Es decir, no está conectado a nada.  Luego...


----------



## juliangp

Ahh muchas gracias  entonces dejare un punto en el cobre solo para soldarlos , y otra pregunta sino es mucha molestia, podría cambiar el ua741 (ya que no tengo) por un ua748 que recicle? me fije en el datasheet y en la 8 dice frequency compensation y no nc, saludos!


----------



## Chico3001

sip... si se puede...


----------

